# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour Du Lịch Đà Lạt

## hadinhtien79

Tour Festival hoa Đà Lạt 2012

Mã tour: Dl002
Thời gian: 8H30 - 16H30
Giá tour: 600.000 vnd/người
Hành trình:
Liên hệ: (0633) 586 886 - 0947 126 888

Festival Hoa Đà Lạt 2012 là một sự kiện lễ hội văn hóa mang tính đặc trưng của thành phố Cao Nguyên Đà Lạt - một sản phẩm du lịch độc đáo có khả năng thu hút du khách trong và ngoài nước. Festival hoa là dịp để thành phố này trưng bày triển lãm các loại hoa địa phương cũng như từ nhiều vùng miền trong cả nước và một số quốc gia lân cận. Diễn ra từ ngày 30/12/2011 đến 3/1/2012, đúng điểm giao thời giữa năm cũ và năm mới, Festival Hoa Đà Lạt 2012 có quy mô hoành tráng, nhiều hoạt động phong phú, đặc sắc…”

Ngày 1: Khám phá Phố Hoa.
*
Sáng:* Xe và hướng dẫn đón Quý khách tại khách sạn, khởi hành đưa đoàn đi tham quan biệt điện của vị hoàng đế cuối cùng của các triều đại phong kiến Việt Nam – dinh Bảo Đại. Xe đưa quý khách tới viếng Thiền viện Trúc Lâm và tham quan hồ Tuyền Lâm.(cáp treo từ đồi Robin – thiền viện chi phí tự túc) Tiếp tục đến một trong những thác nước đẹp nhất Đà Lạt là thác Datanla thử cảm giác mạnh bằng tuyến máng trượt dài 1km(chi phí tự túc). Tham quan ga cổ kính nhất Việt Nam và Đông Dương – ga Đà Lạt. Sau đó quý khách có thể đến dâng hương lễ Phật và thưởng ngoạn những kiến trúc được xây dựng công phu tại chùa Linh Phước. Sau đó Quý khách đến với Thung Lũng Tình Yêu – một trong những thắng cảnh thơ mộng nhất Đà Lạt. Cuối ngày, Quý khách thưởng ngoạn không gian sáng tạo, kiến trúc cung đình Huế độc đáo tại XQ Sử Quán.

*Chiều:* Xe và Hướng dẫn đưa Quý khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi – kết thúc chương trình.

Ngày 2:Khám Phá Đồng Quê

*Sáng:* Xe và hướng dẫn đón Quý khách tại khách sạn, đầu tiên Quý khách sẽ trực tiếp tìm hiểu về cách ghép mầm, chăm cây, quy trình thu hoạch và cả những nơi để các đóa hồng được vận chuyển tới tại làng hoa Vạn Thành – một trong những làng hoa lâu đời và nổi tiếng nhất Phố Núi. Rời làng hoa Vạn Thành Quý khách tiếp tục đến với vườn cà phê tại thị trấn Nam Ban để chiêm ngưỡng những vườn cà phê xanh bạt ngàn, tận tay hái những hạt cà phê chín mọng và tìm hiểu quy trình ủ, ươm giống cũng như chăm sóc cây cà phê. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách đến cơ sở nấu rượu Kiết Tường để tìm hiểu các công đoạn để hoàn thành một mẻ rượu như vo gạo, nấu cơm, ủ men, chiết rượu thành phẩm. Sau khi tham quan khu nấu rượu, du khách còn có thể ăn thử cơm rượu, uống rượu gạo miễn phí. Cách cơ sở nấu rượu không xa là trại dế Thiện An, chắc chắn Quý khách sẽ cảm thấy thích thú khi tận mắt nhìn thấy những thùng nuôi dế, tìm hiểu cách cho dế ăn và nghe tiếng dế kêu râm ran. Sau khi xem, du khách còn được thưởng thức món dế chiên giòn béo ngậy. Rời trại dế đến thác Voi, từ xa du khách đã nghe những thanh âm vang vọng của tiếng nước đổ hòa với tiếng rít của gió ngàn. Khi tham quan thác sẽ bắt gặp vẻ đẹp mộc mạc và thơ mộng bởi chiếc cầu thanh mảnh bắt qua những vực đá chông chênh, thấp thoáng mái chùa Linh Ấn trầm mặc, yên ắng để du khách có thể vừa vãn cảnh vừa ngắm dòng thác đang tuôn đổ. Trong chuỗi liên kết của tour du lịch trên cung đường này còn có điểm tham quan về nghề ươm tơ dệt lụa nổi tiếng ở Lâm Đồng. Đó là cơ sở ươm tơ Cường Hoàn, thị trấn Nam Ban, Lâm Hà đã có từ hơn chục năm nay. Ăn trưa tại thị trấn Nam Ban.

*Chiều:* xe đưa Quý khách rời Nam Ban, quay trở lại Đà Lạt. Trước khi kết thúc chương trình Quý khách dạo qua đường Huỳnh Thúc Kháng, du khách sẽ có dịp ngắm nhìn một ngôi nhà rất đặc biệt, có tên là Crazy House - một công trình kiến trúc độc đáo được tờ People’s Daily bình chọn là 1 trong số 10 ngôi nhà kì dị nhất thế giới - kết thúc chương trình.


*
Giá Tour:*

Group of pax


2 pax 600.000 Vnd/ Khách



3 - 5 pax 560.000 Vnd/ Khách


6 - 9 pax 520.000 Vnd/ Khách


10 – 15 pax 480.000 Vnd/ Khách


*Giá trên bao gồm:*

Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.
Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, giàu kinh nghiệm.
Vé tham quan.

*Không bao gồm:*

10% thuế VAT
Các chi phí cá nhân
Các bữa ăn trong chương trình.
Các chi phí cá nhân khác không bao gồm trong chương trình.

Lưu ý:

Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí giá tour. Không tính vé, gia đình tự lo cho bé. Nhưng 02 người lớn chỉ được kèm 01 trẻ em, nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 02 trở lên phải mua 1/2 vé.

----------


## hadinhtien79

Tour Đà Lạt về đêm
[/URL]

    Khi mặt trời tắt nắng, cũng là lúc những cơn gió mang theo hơi lạnh len qua những rặng thông già phà vào phố núi tĩnh mịch, yên ả một làn sương mỏng phủ lên hoa cỏ, lên bờ vai người lữ khách lãng du. Đêm Đà Lạt lạ thế đấy! Co bao giờ quý khách muốn thử một lần rong ruổi trong đêm để xem phố núi lãng mạn đến thế nào không? Nếu đã có câu trả lời của mình thì Dalat Discovey Travel cũng luôn muốn dành cho quý khách một đêm Đà Lạt thật tuyệt vời:
    - 7h30 : Sau khi dùng bữa tối , xe và HDV cty Dalat Discovey Travel hân hạnh đón quý khách tại khách sạn và
    - Xuôi theo con đường Tình Tự (Đinh Tiên Hoàng) quý khách sẽ đi qua những cung đường lãng mạng nhất của một Paris thu nhỏ khi trăng lên, nơi mà những ngọn đồi sáng lên trong đêm trường tĩnh mịch với những ngôi nhà kính đầy sức sống lung linh ánh đèn.
    - Và hít một hơi thật sâu đi dọc theo phố biệt thự Trần Hưng Đạo, nhìn về hồ Xuân Hương và đồi cù, những mái ngói cổ kính ẩn dưới tán thông già, để rồi lặng người đi với sự lãng mạng của thành phố cao nguyên về đêm.
    -Các biệt thự cổ kính xuất hiện mờ ảo dưới ánh đèn và rừng thông, theo hướng đường Hùng Vương , nhìn về phía Thái Phiên các ngôi nhà trồng rau và hoa dưới ánh đèn đã dần lộ ra , tầng tầng, lớp lớp , giống như ccung điện tráng lệ, cả bầu trời rực sang dưới ánh đèn. Đây là nơi đẹp nhất mà quý khách có thể nhìn thấy một Đà Lạt khác – Đà Lạt về đêm
    - Khi những làn sương đã kịp len lõi vào lòng quý khách, cũng là lúc xe đưa quý khách đến một điểm dừng chân tìm hơi ấm bên những ly café, ngắm phố núi lấp lánh ánh đèn hay những tán rừng đang say ngủ, hay giản đơn là hoà mình theo giai điệu, câu hát của thành phố buồn!
    -10h: Xe và HDV đưa quý khách về KS,
    Kết thúc chương trình – Chúc ngủ ngon!
    Ghi chú : Quý khách có thể chọn đi uống cafe hoặc cùng HDV dạo phố , vẽ hình chân dung để lưu lại kỷ niệm chuyến đi Đà Lạt , sau đó thưởng thức ly sữa đậu nành nóng trong cái thời tiết lạnh

----------


## hadinhtien79

Du lịch Khám phá đồng quê


    (Theo Tạp chí Dalat info ) Ngày càng có nhiều hộ dân ở các vùng ven thành phố Đà Lạt có dịp đón tiếp những đoàn khách đến tìm hiểu về cuộc sống vốn dĩ rất bình thường của mình. Còn đối với các vị khách du lịch, nét bình thường ấy lại chính là những điều đặc biệt cuốn hút họ về với các vùng nông thôn.

    Thức dậy từ sáng sớm, chạy bộ một vòng quanh khu nghỉ dưỡng, Beth- một du khách đến từ Đan Mạch hăm hở với chuyến đi về xã Tà Nung- Đà Lạt cùng nhóm du khách đa quốc tịch trong đoàn. Trên đường đi, đoàn ghé thăm làng hoa Vạn Thành, bác nông dân tên Tú đang lúi húi bên những luống hoa hồng vội lau mồ hôi, vui vẻ tiếp đón các vị khách . Được trực tiếp tìm hiểu về cách ghép mầm, chăm cây, quy trình thu hoạch và cả những nơi để các đóa hồng Vạn Thành được vận chuyển tới, Beth say sưa như một nông dân thực thụ để hiểu thêm về những đóa hồng mà cô rất yêu thích và thường được tặng trong những dịp lễ. Rời làng hoa, đến ngã ba Tà Nung, phóng tầm mắt về ngọn Langbian, cả đoàn được nghe về sự tích của ngọn núi huyền thoại. Câu chuyện như chất xúc tác để hành trình khám phá thêm hấp dẫn. Vào đến xã, ghé thăm những mái nhà mà chất quê và nét văn hóa của đồng bào bản địa vẫn còn đậm đặc, Beth cùng các du khách khác đến từ Scotland, Anh, Thái Lan…hít thở bầu không khí trong lành, vui đùa cùng đám trẻ con lúc đầu còn lạ lẫm với các vị khách nhưng nhanh chóng hòa đồng để kể về việc phụ giúp cha mẹ nhổ cỏ chăm sóc cây cà phê trong mùa nghỉ hè. Vẫn còn nấn ná với những câu chuyện kể về cách sinh hoạt và các nghi lễ truyền thống của đồng bào K’ho nhưng tiếp nối lịch trình, họ chia tay Tà Nung để đến với huyện Lâm Hà- nơi có nhiều mô hình được du khách yêu thích tìm hiểu. Hướng dẫn viên du lịch Tưởng Hữu Lộc ( nv cty Dalat Discovery Travel ) sôi nổi hẳn khi dẫn đoàn khách vào trang trại dế Thiện An- trang trại của một thanh niên trẻ lập nghiệp trên quê hương bằng chính nét dân dã của quê mình. Hữu Lộc thổi từng ụ trứng để ấp ra dế con, cùng du khách cho dế ăn, thuyết trình về quá trình sinh trưởng của dế. Đây là trang trại nuôi dế thịt và cung cấp dế giống cho các nông dân trong vùng. Những món ăn từ dế sau đó được các nhà hàng giới thiệu như một sản vật của địa phương. Ở trại dế, mọi người còn gặp được những đoàn du khách là người Việt Nam, cô Diệp Thủy cùng với con gái là Hồng Thanh đến từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh hào hứng cùng nhóm khách nước ngoài thưởng thức các món ăn từ dế do gia chủ thết đãi. Cô cho biết những tour du lịch ngắn nhưng ấn tượng như vậy khiến du khách quên đi mệt mỏi của công việc hối hả thường ngày. Từ trại dế, Beth lại cùng đoàn khách đến với cơ sở sản xuất rượu Kiết Tường. Mùi rượu nồng của địa phương chào đón đoàn khách đã tạo nên cảm giác gần gũi trong mỗi người. Mark- du khách người Anh xung phong thực hiện công đoạn ủ rượu cùng chủ nhà. Lâng lâng nhấm nháp ly rượu quê, đoàn khách lại đến với cơ sở sản xuất bún để biết nhiều hơn về loại thực phẩm mà người Việt vẫn dùng.
    Dừng lại ở cơ sở ươm tơ Cường- Hoàn, nơi sản xuất ra các loại khăn- áo choàng làm đẹp, đoàn khách du lịch thật sự hứng thú với cách tổ chức du lịch nơi đây. Bước đến khu vực nuôi tằm, Beth không ngại ngần đưa lá dâu cho tằm ăn, hỏi về quá trình sản xuất tơ. Qua lời giới thiệu, chị biết thêm rằng nếu may mắn có được những kén đôi, đây sẽ là loại kén cho ra đời loại vải tốt và chắc chắn nhất. Nhìn sản phẩm đậm chất châu Á, hầu như vị khách nào cũng chọn được một vài món cho mình để làm quà lưu niệm. Chuyến du lịch còn để lại dư vị đậm đà hơn khi du khách dừng chân ăn trưa ở một quán ven hồ, mùi cây cỏ, các món ăn đồng quê khiến các điểm đến để lại nhiều ấn tượng. Trên đường về, khách có thể ghé thăm nông trại chăn nuôi dê, hóng gió trên đèo Tà Nung, phóng tầm mắt ra vùng núi đồi rộng lớn. Chuyến đi nhẹ nhàng và những hiểu biết về đời sống người bản địa khiến du khách thực sự hài lòng khi đến với Đà Lạt.
    Đã nhiều năm thực hiện việc tổ chức tour, ông Võ Quang Văn- Giám đốc Trung tâm dịch vụ lữ hành Đà Lạt( thuộc Dalattourist) cho rằng tour khám phá đồng quê đang chiếm tới gần một nửa lượng tour được du khách yêu cầu. Dạng tour này tạo cảm giác vừa lạ vừa quen, khơi gợi những cảm xúc và tình yêu thiên nhiên trong mỗi du khách. Các vùng ven thành phố vì thế được nhiều đơn vị du lịch lựa chọn để thiết kế tour cho các hành trình ngắn nhưng nét hấp dẫn lại được đánh giá là rất lớn.

----------


## hadinhtien79

Kỳ thú đêm đà lạt



    Rời xa những ánh đèn lộng lẫy nơi trung tâm thành phố, mất khoảng 30 phút chạy xe, tôi dừng lại trên đoạn cuối của con đường Hùng Vương và bất chợt nhận ra: đêm Đà Lạt rất khác. Giữa những đồi thông tối như hũ nút, một rừng ánh sáng hiện ra, lung linh và huyền ảo trong màn sương mỏng ngày mùa đông. Từng lớp, từng lớp, trùng trùng điệp điệp và cứ thế kéo mãi ra xa rồi thi nhau tỏa sáng. Thấy tôi có vẻ ngỡ ngàng, anh Ngô Anh Tuấn (một dân du lịch Đà Lạt kỳ cựu) giải thích: “Vào ban đêm, người dân Nam Hồ, Thái Phiên thường thắp đèn chữ U trong các nhà kính để hối thúc sự tăng trưởng cho cây con. Chính điều này đã tạo ra những nấc thang ánh sáng trải dài trên các sườn đồi khiến cả một vùng trời rực rỡ trong đêm”. Anh Tuấn còn cho biết thêm, nhiều lần dẫn khách du lịch đến đây tham quan họ đều tỏ ra thích thú và ngạc nhiên trước cảnh tượng này. Thậm chí, nhiều du khách còn đề nghị thiết kế tour tham quan kết hợp xuống tận các nhà vườn để tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất, phát triển của cây, chụp hình lưu niệm hoặc đốt lửa cắm trại trong rừng thông. Du Lịch Đà Lạt - Khám Phá Đà Lạt - du lich da lat - tour du lich da lat

    Để có thể khám phá điều kỳ thú này, du khách chỉ cần chạy xe qua tuyến đường Trần Hưng Đạo, Hùng Vương theo hướng đi Trại Mát khoảng 7km. Một chuyến hành trình bắt đầu, trong ánh sáng vàng vọt của những trụ đèn đường, những vạt hoa dại bên cạnh tòa biệt thự cổ hiện ra mờ ảo đầy thi vị. Thêm nữa, một đoạn đường tối đen giữa rừng thông như thử lòng can đảm của người lữ khách. Để rồi đích đến là cả một thung lũng ánh sáng trước mắt với nhiều cung bậc cảm xúc khác nhau. Trong cái lạnh se sắt, du khách cùng nhau chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kỳ ảo của ánh sáng như là một trải nghiệm thú vị với đêm Đà Lạt khi đã quá nhàm chán với việc đi dạo bờ hồ, ngồi uống café hay đi mua sắm mỗi khi phố núi lên đèn.



    Dũng Nguyễn

    Hình 1. Bừng sáng giữa màn đêm (ảnh: Ngô Anh Tuấn)


    Hình 2. Những bóng đèn chữ U được thắp sáng trong các nhà vườn đã tạo thành một thung lũng ánh sáng rực rỡ trong màn đêm. (ảnh: Dũng Nguyễn)

----------


## hadinhtien79

Dã ngoại vượt thác tại Đà Lạt ( canyoning tour )


    08h30: tập kết tại cổng Khu du lịch Thác Datanla
    08h45: di chuyển tới địa điểm tập kết. Huấn Luyện Viên sẽ hướng dẫn cho du khách về các thiết bị leo núi căn bản như: nón bảo hiểm, dây đai an toàn, các loại nút dây thông dụng, các trang thiết bị móc carabiner và công dụng đặc thù của từng loại.
    09h30: Thử thách 1: leo dây xuống vách đá khô thứ nhất cao 18 m.
    10h30: Thừ thách 2: leo dây xuống vách đá khô thứ hai cao 15 m.
    11h30: Thử thách 3:trượt thác dài 3m
    12h30: Ăn trưa dã ngoại (đoàn tự túc)
    13h30: Thử thách 4: vượt thác nước với độ cao 25 m.
    14h30: Thử thách 5: nhảy tự do ở độ cao 12 m.
    15h30: Đi bộ leo núi về đích.
    16h00: Kết thúc chương trình.
    Giá: 680.000 / khách. (sáu trăm tám mươi ngàn đồng)
    Dịch Vụ bao gồm:

        Chi phí tổ chức vượt thác: đai, dây thừng chuyên dùng, túi chống thấm, móc khóa an toàn, nón bảo hiển, găng tay,...
        Hướng dẫn viên, huấn luyện viên.
        Vé sử dụng dịch vụ vượt thác.
        Bảo hiểm
        Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.

    Không Bao Gồm:

        Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình.
        Nước uống.
        Hóa đơn VAT.
        Trang bị cá nhân: balô dựng vật dụng cá nhân; giày thể thao (leo núi).

----------


## hadinhtien79

Một đêm trong rừng vắng


Đi bộ tham quan làng dân tộc Darahoa, tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán và bản sắc văn hóa của đồng bào dân tộc bản địa K’Ho, khám phá các công trình đặc sắc như: nhà trên cây, nhà tổ chim, nhà tắm lộ thiên, nhà tắm trong lòng đất….bên cạnh là dòng suối hoang sơ và thiên nhiên kỳ thú của rừng nguyên sinh.
Ngày 1: Đà Lạt – Đá Tiên – Núi Voi (Ăn trưa, tối ).
- 7h30 sáng : Hướng dẫn Công ty Dalat Discovery đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn (Hướng dẫn sẽ liên lạc với đoàn trước khi đoàn đến Đà Lạt), khởi hành đến khu du lịch hồ Tuyền Lâm, tham gia chương trình teambuilding: “Đường đến đỉnh vinh quang” – trong hành trình chinh phục đỉnh núi Pinhatt (1.700 m) – Chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt và hồ Tuyền Lâm thơ mộng – băng qua rừng rậm để thử thách sức mạnh của từng đội . Cùng các trò chơi teamworks đầy thú vị sẽ thử thách khả năng xử lý cũng như tinh thần đoàn kết của các đội, của đoàn trong suốt hành trình. (Đoàn dùng bữa trưa trên núi)

Khởi hành chinh phục đỉnh núi Pinhatt (1.700 m) – Chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt và hồ Tuyền Lâm.
Đoàn đến khu du lịch sinh thái Núi Voi, nhận phòng (nhà sàn dài, nhà trên cây). Tham quan nhà sàn, nhà trên cây, phòng tắm trong lòng đất và khám phá dòng suối hoang sơ, thiên nhiên kỳ thú của rừng nguyên sinh. Đoàn có thể tự do tắm suối (tắm tiên).
Đoàn cắm trại , ăn tối, sinh hoạt lửa trại, thưởng thức khoai lang nướng trong cái se lạnh của không khí Đà Lạt.



Đoàn cắm trại nghỉ đêm đêm trong lều tại KDL Núi Voi

Ngày 2: Núi Voi - Đà Lạt (Ăn sáng)

Đoàn ăn sáng, thưởng thức trà, cà phê cùng với tiếng suối chảy róc rách và tiếng chào bình minh của lũ chim rừng dậy sớm bên bếp lửa hồng. Khởi hành tham quan làng dân tộc Darahoa của đồng bào dân tộc bản địa K’Ho, tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán, tham quan vườn hồng, vườn bắp, vườn cà phê. Tập trung, nghe giới thiệu về lịch sử hình thành Khu du lịch sinh thái Núi Voi, những nổ lực của doanh nghiệp trong việc cải thiện và tạo điều kiện về công việc và cuộc sống cho đồng bào dân tộc bản địa, các hoạt động bảo vệ và phòng chống chặt và phá rừng…Đi bộ tham quan làng dân tộc Darahoa, tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán và bản sắc văn hóa của đồng bào dân tộc bản địa K’Ho, khám phá các công trình đặc sắc như: nhà trên cây, nhà tổ chim, nhà tắm lộ thiên, nhà tắm trong lòng đất….bên cạnh là dòng suối hoang sơ và thiên nhiên kỳ thú của rừng nguyên sinh.

Đoàn làm thủ tục trả phòng . Hướng dẫn chia tay đoàn, hẹn gặp lại.
Kết thúc chương trình.
Giá tour: 590,000 VND/pax (áp dụng cho đoàn 10 pax trở lên).
Bao gồm: Hướng dẫn, vé tham quan, các bữa ăn trong chương trình, phòng nghỉ ( ngủ lều trại ), khoai lang, trà, cà phê, phí phục vụ.
Không bao gồm: Cưỡi voi, câu cá, VAT và các chi phí cá nhân khác.
Công ty Dalat Discovery miễn phí nước suối, lửa trại và bảo hiểm cho đoàn
Lưu ý:

1. Thời gian trong chương trình linh động thay đổi theo điều kiện thời tiết thực tế.
2. Quý khách khi đi cần mang theo giấy CMND hoặc Hộ chiếu (Bản chính), Giấy khai sinh (trẻ em) nên mang theo hành lý gọn nhẹ, không mang valy lớn.
3. Vui lòng ăn mặc đơn giản và mang giày bata, để thuận tiện trong việc leo núi.

Giá vé cho trẻ em:

1. Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Được miễn phí vé dịch vụ (ăn chung, ngủ chung với cha mẹ) Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, em thứ hai trở lên phải mua ½ vé.
2. Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 11 tuổi phải mua 50% vé dịch vụ (ăn riêng, ngủ chung với cha mẹ). Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em từ 5 - 11 tuổi, em thứ hai trở lên phải mua 1 suất giường đơn.
3. Trẻ em 11 tuổi trở lên phải mua một vé.

----------


## hadinhtien79

]Khám phá Langbiang Đà Lạt - Chinh phục những tầm cao



CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TEAMBUILDING
KHÁM PHÁ LANGBIANG ĐÀ LẠT- CHINH PHỤC NHỮNG TẦM CAO

-Địa điểm: Langbian – huyện Lạc Dương
-Quy mô: 20 – 100 Khách
-Đơn vị tổ chức: Dalat Discovery Travel
-Giá: Liên hệ dalatdiscover@gmail.com

Đỉnh Langbian – Một trong những nóc nhà của vùng đất Tây Nguyên huyền thoại – Nơi ghi dấu mối tình trường cửu của chàng Lang và nàng Bian – Lãnh địa của các vị thần ngự trị! Thế nhưng chặng đường đến thành công có bao giờ là dễ, con đường đến vinh quang rải đầy hoa hồng dẫu hoa lệ nhưng đầy gai góc!!! Ngọn núi cao mang hồn thiêng sông núi, nơi nhưng buôn làng đồng bào K’Ho hằng đêm vẫn nổi lửa, vang dậy tiếng cồng chiêng để chờ đón những con người có thể chinh phục ngọn núi huyền thoại… Nơi đặt những ché rựou Cần thơm nồng lâu năm được ủ gió sương của núi cao rừng sâu …Và một ngày, một đoàn thám hiểm với những con người ưu tú đến để vượt qua những thử thách để khắc tên mình lên đỉnh núi cao - ngọn núi của thần linh!!!

Chặng 1: Người con buôn làng
Hàng trăm năm qua, bất cứ ai khi muốn chinh phục LangBian huyền thoại đều phải đến xin chỉ dẫn từ người dân bản địa – những buôn làng đồng bào K’ho, và truyền thuyết của người K’Ho nói rằng: bất cứ ai muốn chinh phục LangBian đều phải đến xin chỉ dẫn từ Già Làng ở thung lũng trăm năm! Và để được chấp nhận thì bạn phải vượt qua các thử thách truyền thống để được công nhận là “người con buôn làng”. Và khi đó, bạn sẽ được các đấng thần linh chấp nhận và phù hộ, đồng thời chọn một người dẫn đường để giúp bạn có thể chinh phục ngọn LangBian - biểu tượng huyền thoại…
Vậy thung lũng trăm năm ấy ở đâu? Làm sao để được công nhận là “người con buôn làng???

Chặng 2: Ngọn đồi thần linh
Sau khi được công nhận là “người con buôn làng”, nhóm của bạn được người dẫn đường đưa lên một đỉnh đồi – Nơi những người con núi rừng nhảy điệu múa truyền thống và kính dâng lên chư thần chén nước suối với tất cả lòng tôn kính! Và khi điệu múa kết thúc cũng là lúc bản thông điệp của thần linh được gửi đi… Nước suối nguồn của cao nguyên huyền thoại sẽ ban cho những người con buôn làng sức mạnh và hơi ấm để vượt qua rừng già, sương lạnh…

Chặng 3: Thử thách rừng xanh
Con đường mòn xuyên rừng là con đường độc đạo để lên núi, dưới rừng thông bạt ngàn của cao nguyên, ánh sáng leo lắt qua khe lá, không khí đặc quánh hơi ẩm, bất chợt người dẫn đường dừng lại… Phía trước là Dốc Ảo Vọng, một rừng nấm đầy màu sắc sặc sỡ nhưng đầy nguy hiểm. Bởi ai đi qua cũng sẽ bị màu sắc lẫn hương của loài nấm này làm cho bị ảo giác mà trở nên điên dại… Nhưng đây là lối đi duy nhất để đi qua rừng, đoàn thám hiểm đứng trước thách thức: vượt qua như thế nào đây?

Chặng 4: Hẻm núi Hoa Hồng…
Nơi những khoảng trời nhưng đọng, những thảm cỏ xanh tươi cùng rừng hoa hồng khoe sắc cũng là nơi cất giữ ché rượu Cần thơm nồng của núi rừng Tây Nguyên, phần thưởng của những con người có thể chinh phục được ngọn núi huyền thoại của cao nguyên… Nhưng hoa hồng dẫu đẹp cũng đầy gai góc sắc nhọn, và có đàn sói hung dữ bảo vệ. Chỉ có những con người được thần linh lựa chọn mới có thể lấy được ché rượu linh thiêng và thơm nồng ấy…

Chặng 5: Ca khúc khải hoàn
Chỉ những con người mang dòng máu anh hùng mới có thể chinh phục đỉnh núi huyền thoại và luôn có khả năng dùng chim ưng để gọi sứ giả của núi thiêng, khúc hát khải hoàng vang lên cũng là lúc thần linh chứng nhân cho các tên tuổi anh hùng…

·Mục đích của chương trình:
- Rèn luyện kỹ năng làm việc nhóm, nâng cao tinh thần đồng đội
- Nâng cao khả năng xử lý và phân tích tình huống
- Phát huy khả năng lãnh đạo nhóm và tinh thần sáng tạo
- Bồi dưỡng khát vọng cống hiến và niềm tin với công việc
- Kết hợp du lịch thắng cảnh, tìm hiểu văn hóa núi rừng Tây Nguyên, cùng các trò chơi vận động Teambuilding hấp dẫn.
·Chương trình tóm lược:
-9h30: tập trung tại chân núi LangBian: chia đội, các đội nhận tài nguyên (các trang bi cần thiết)
-10h – 16h 30: Chương trình Teambuilding chinh phục LangBian (ăn trưa trên núi)
-17h 30: Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng Thung lũng Trăm Năm
-19h – 21h30 : Gala dinner– Đêm hội Tây Nguyên – giao lưu cồng chiêng.
Giá trên bao gồm:
-Ăn trưa và tối
-Xe Jeep vận chuyển
-Rượu Cần và giao lưu cồng chiêng
-Hoa hồng, quà tặng, khăn, cờ…
-Áo mưa và nước uống (1chai 250 ml/ khách)
Không bao gồm:
- Thuế VAT,
- chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống trong bữa ăn, các bữa ăn ngoài chương trình.

----------


## hadinhtien79

Tour đà lạt - du lịch sinh thái khám phá Đà Lạt

TOUR DU LỊCH SINH THÁI – DALAT DISCOVERY TRAVEL
HƠI THỞ PHỐ HOA
Có bao giờ bạn mong muốn rời xa những dòng xe tấp nập, những khói thuốc, còi xe và căng thẳng của công việc để đi tìm cho mình những khoảng khắc bình yên? Những cơn gió len giữa thông già như khúc hát của đại ngàn luôn chào đón những người lữ khách đến với phố hoa Đà Lạt!
Ngày 1: 
- 8h 00: Xe xuất phát đi hồ Tuyền Lâm
- 8h 15 – 15h: Đoàn tham quan, trekking tại khu du lịch hồ Tuyền Lâm, tham quan thiền viện Trúc Lâm, trekking chinh phục đỉnh Pinhatt, băng qua rừng già nguyên sinh, rừng thông của Đà Lạt, ngắm cảnh hồ Tuyền Lâm từ trên cao…
- 11h 30: Ăn trưa tại đỉnh Pinhatt (thức ăn nhanh)
- 14h-15h: Tham quan ngắm cảnh tại khu du lịch Nam Qua – hồ Tuyền Lâm: cưỡi voi, ăn thịt rừng…
- 15h30: Đi thuyền trên hồ Tuyền Lâm.
- 16h 00: xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn.
- 20h 00: Tham quan Đà Lạt về đêm – dạo quanh thành phố hoa – uống café tại một quán café nổi tiếng trữ tình của Đà Lạt.

Ngày 2: Tour đồng quê
- 8h 00: Xe xuất phát đi Dankia – suối Vàng.
- Trên đường tham quan vườn dâu, các vườn rau, trang trại chăn nuôi động vật hoang dã…
- Tham quan thác Ancroet, đập suối Vàng.
- 11h 30: Ăn trưa tại quán ăn Thung Lũng Xanh
- 13h 30: Tham quan khu du lịch Thung Lũng Vàng.
- 14h 30: Tham quan làng hoa Vạn Thành
- 15h 15: Tham quan Lăng ông Nguyễn Hữu Hào – bố vợ của vua Bảo Đại.
- 16h15 : Tham quan đỉnh núi Langbiang
- 18h15 : Tham gia giao lưu văn hóa cồng chiêng Tây Nguyên
Ngày 3: City tour Đà Lạt – Theo chương trình tự chọn (có sự tham vấn cũa HDV)
Lưu ý:
- Tour không bao gồm dịch vụ cưỡi voi.
Giá tour : 900.000 VND/người /
- HDV nhiệt tình chu đáo, có kinh nghiệm
- Tour Đà Lạt về đêm
- Một bữa sáng, 2 bữa trưa, 2 bữa tối , suất ăn trưa và tối là 80.000/suất
- Vé du thuyền trên hồ Tuyền Lâm
- Vé vào cổng các điểm tham quan
- Chi phí Giao lưu văn hóa cồng chiêng
- Vé xe jeep lên Langbiang
- Khách sạn : 80.000/pax/night
- Ăn trưa, ăn tối các ngày 2, 3 : 80.000/pax
- Giá trên chưa bao gồm tour ngày 3 , và xe đưa đón . Nếu xe đưa đón thêm 120.000/người/ngày

----------


## hadinhtien79

Vào rừng nghe chim hót



    (Theo tạp chí Dalat info )Những cánh rừng ở Nam Tây Nguyên trở thành nơi bình yên của du khách nghe chim hót,để lắng lòng với những âm điệu như các khúc ca trong trẻo ngân lên từ muôn nẻo của núi rừng
    Theo chân một đoàn du khách Thái Lan vào rừng Tà Nung – một khu rừng ven thành phố Đà Lạt để nghe chim hót mới thấy sự thú vị, ngọt ngào của tour du lịch đầy mới mẻ và lãng mạn này. Hướng dẫn viên du lịch Ngô Anh Tuấn cho biết, anh đón đoàn du khách vườn Quốc gia Nam Cát Tiên. Tại đây, trong khu rừng nguyên sinh khoáng đạt chưa đựng trong lòng nó hệ thống động thực vật đa dạng, phong phú, giàu có, du khách như lạc vào thế giới đầy mê hoặc của thiên nhiên kỳ diệu. Từ mùi ẩm ướt của cỏ cây đến những tiếng thú rừng dẫn dắt cảm hứng khám phá của những bước chân ưa mạo hiểm. Đoàn du khách này do chị Wanida Srimungkol làm trưởng đoàn. Câu lạc bộ của chị gồm những người bạn với nhiều lứa tuổi, nhiều ngành nghề cùng lập nên để khám phá các vùng đất, họ đặc biệt yêu thích và tìm hiểu về các loại chim.
    Theo bản đồ chim di trú họ đến Lâm đồng vào những mùa khô. Vào Nam Cát Tiên , sau khúc dạo đầu trong thảm động thực vật sinh động, họ đến với những góc rừng quy tụ, các loại chim đang say sưa hót. Từ sáng sớm đến lúc hoàng hôn, một loài chim cất lên một giai đoạn, khi rành rọt như 1 ca sĩ đang luyện thanh, phô diễn chất dọng giữa núi rừng bát ngát, có khi nhiều loài cùng cất tiếng hót như 1 dàn hợp ấm đầy mạnh mẽ. Những cảm xúc khôn tả khi đứng giữa đại ngàn và vẫn nghe ấm áp say mê. Từ Nam Cát Tiên, đoàn du khách cùng di chuyển về Đà Lạt họ có những ngày trong ruỗi trong các rừng từ khu rừng cành đồi Yên Ngựa tại Langbian đến rừng Tà Nung bát ngát. Vào rừng, ai cũng tập trung cho tiếng hót riêng. Du khách trở thành những người thẩm âm tài ba. Nghe thấy góc nào có tiếng hót là vào lôi cuốn, bước chân lại lập tức di chuyển để được nghe gần hơn mà mảnh lạc hơn. Những tiếng hót như có hấp lực lớn đến nao lòng.
    Đã nhiều năm đi nghe tiếng hát tại nhiều khu rừng ở Đông Nam Á, chị Wanida Srimungkol vẫn háo hức tươi nguyên cảm xúc trước 1 cánh rừng và càng muốn bộ sưu tập âm thanh của mình dày dặn theo tháng năm, không đơn thuần là sở thích đó là cả niềm đam mê. Chia sẻ đam mê với chị còn có người chồng Piboon, anh là giảng viên đại học nhưng vẫn dành thời gian rảnh rỗi trong năm đi cùng vợ. Giờ tổ ấm của họ có thêm thành viên mới là cậu bé Silp, mới gần 2 tuổi bé được bố mẹ dận theo chuyến du lịch của mình. Tuy vất vả với việc chăm con trong cả hành trình, nhưng cả 2 vợ chồng anh chị luôn hỗ trợ nhau để có thể cảm thụ được vẻ đẹp của rừng và nghe chim hót. Trong hành trình, họ chuẩn bị đầy đủ các loại máy hiện đại để không chỉ được nghe âm thanh mà còn được ngắm nhìn con chim lẻ loi đâu đó trên cánh cây hay từng đàn chim bay về tổ mỗi buổi chiều tà. Nếu tiếng chim buổi sáng như tiếng reo vui chào ngày mới thì đến cuối ngày, từ trong tiếng hót ấy như có niềm ước mong sum họp. Cùng tập hợp với nhau trong câu lạc bộ, các thành viên chia sẻ cảm xúc và tư liệu thu thập được. Qua mỗi vùng đất trên website để chia sẽ niềm đam mê tới đông đảo bạn bè. Trong các chuyến đi, không ít họ phát hiện ra các loài chimlạ, chim quý và những câu chuyện bất tận về các loại chim lại cứ thôi thúc những bước chân lên đường.
    Trong một tuần rong ruổi qua các cánh rừng Lâm Đồng đoàn du khách cùng trải nghiệm, hoà vào thiên nhiên để tận hưởng vẻ đẹp bất tận. Họ dậy sớm, về trể, cùng đưa con nhỏ vào rừng và truyền tình yêu thiên nhiên cho tâm hồn còn non trẻ, bước đầu nhận biết về thế giới xung quanh. Cùng trải nghiệm vài khoảnh khắc trong quảng hành trình ấy để lại thấy hồi sinh những cảm xúc thật tươi tắn, mở rộng với những người bạn đầy cá tính và mê say...

----------


## hadinhtien79

Chùm tour vòng quanh Đà Lạt một ngày



    1. Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm và Hồ Tuyền Lâm
    2. Thác Prenn hoặc thác Datanla
    3. Chùa Linh Phước
    4. Thung Lũng Tình Yêu
    5. Dinh mùa hè của Bảo Đại
    6. Tranh thêu tay XQ (Dalat sử quán)
    7. Cáp Treo đi từ đồi Robin đến Thiền Viện
    8. Máng trượt xuống thác Datanla
    9. Cưỡi voi ở thác prenn
    Giá vé tour : 250.000đ /1khách: bao gồm : xe, hướng dẫn, vé tham quan, không bao gồm: vé cáp treo, vé máng trượt, cưỡi voi, ăn trưa.

    Giờ đón khách tại khách sạn: 8h30' sáng
    kết thúc tour: 4h30' chiều

----------


## hadinhtien79

Tour khám phá nông trại


Có bao giờ bạn mong muốn rời xa những dòng xe tấp nập, nhịp sống vội vã, âm thanh ồn ào, quên đi những căng thẳng của cuộc sống hiện đại. Đã bao giờ bản thân bạn muốn đi tìm những khoảnh khắc, những trải nghiệm yên bình trên những cánh đồng bạt ngàn đến cuối chân trời. Hãy đến với vùng cao ngu...yên đầy nắng và gió, với những người nông dân bên chiếc máy cày hay đi xe máy cày trên những con đường quê…miền đất đỏ bazan sẽ sưởi ấm tâm hồn bạn, trải nghiệm công việc đồng án để cảm nhận và thấu hiểu về quê hương, đất nước, con người Việt Nam…

Xe và HDV đón quý khách tại khách sạn

Tham quan Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm

Tham quan Làng Gà( 1 tiếng)
Du khách sẽ được người dân bản địa giới thiệu và tham quan khu dệt thổ cẩm thủ công,và tự mình dệt từng sợi vải của đồng bào dân tộc, nghe kể về truyền thuyết Làng Gà
Tham quan khu trưng bày, sản phẩm mua sắm, dạo bước một vòng làng văn hóa Darahoa
Tham gia chương trình du lịch dã ngoại nông trại:
• Khách được đón tiếp tại Guest house: dùng nước (nước suối, nước trái cây), snack khoai tây chiên O’star (15 phút)
• Xem clip và nghe giới thiệu về O’star Farm(tại sao hình thành, nhiệm vụ, mục tiêu, hoạt động…)
• Giới thiệu về lịch sử và quá trình sản xuất snack khoai tây chiên.
• Thăm quan thực tế nông trại (45 phút)
- Nhà kho (kho lạnh, kho lớn), Nhà ươm (15 phút)
- Trải nghiệm cảm giác đi xe máy cày trên đồng khoai tây, được giới thiệu và thấy thực tế từ khi gieo hạt, ra hoa và thu hoạch (30 phút)
• Trò chơi (45 phút)
- Tham gia thu hoạch khoai tây, tự nướng và thưởng thức.



Tham quan nhà máy sữa Đà Lạt Milk : Cùng tham quan nhà máy, văn phòng làm việc, thưởng thức sữa Dalat Milk miễn phí

Xe đưa khách về khách sạn, kết thúc chương trình tham quan & hẹn gặp lại!

----------


## hadinhtien79

Trekking 4day 3 night in Dalat


DAY 1: PICK UP FROM AIRPORT TO HOTEL

DAY 2: DAILY TREKKING TO LANGBIAN MOUNTAIN
**** Visit 2 more optional tourist sites in Dalat
- Biking or driving by mini bus to Langbian Mountain (highest Mount)
- Visit Lat village – nice walking around village with their traditions
- Trekking through pine forest and jungle – climping up to the top
- Enjoy bird singing, fresh air, explore many kinds of plants in jungle
- Have a picnic lunch on the top and trekking back on different way

AT NIGHT : PLAY CONG CHIENG
DAY 3: Dalat to the Jungle (6 hours trekking)
We will pick you up at your Dalat hotel at 8:00 am and take about an hour scenic valley drive to the trekking base. The first section of trail takes us through ethnic minority villages and farms, and the Pine Forest. We continue to trek forest paths until we arrive at the base of Pinhatt Mountain. Here we will take a short rest to gain strength for the steep uphill climb (45 minutes) to the top of Pinhatt. At the Pinhatt summit we will break for lunch. On our decsent you will notice a very dramatic change in the local flora
- Bao Dai’s Summer Palace – the last king in Vietnam.
- Crazy house ( Hang Nga guesthouse ) – funny house.

DAY 4: NATURALHIGHLANDLANDSCAPES AND LOCAL LIFE STYLES
- Visit the specilities of Dalta families’ Flower, vegetable, fruit farm
- Take a walking along panorama view of Muontain with many green hills
- Visit coffee, tea plantations, mulberry farms – enjoy local coffee and tea
- Visit some families with rice wine making, rice paper making and so on
- Take a walking, climbing to Elephant waterfall – one of the big waterfall
- Visit one of the big pagoda – Linh An pagoda – with biggest buddha
- Enjoy real Vietnamese lunch at the local restaurant or a pinic lunch at the fall
- After lunch, keep driving through nice countryside landscapes
- Visit mushroom farms, paddy fields, pepper farms, mulberry farms…

----------


## hadinhtien79

Khám phá Đà Lạt bằng xe đạp địa hình


Bất cứ ai, kể cả những con người có tâm hồn khô cằn nhất chắc chắn khi một lần đặt chân lên mảnh đất này đều sẽ có những cảm giác lâng lâng, mê mẩn, say đắm với những hàng thông mờ trong hơi sương, cái se lạnh mơn man trên da thịt, nghìn hồng sắc tía của hàng trăm kỳ hoa. Nhưng ít ai biết được, ẩn sau nét duyên dáng, kiều diễm ấy là sự mạnh mẽ, dữ dội chờ đợi được khám phá. Vâng, nếu bạn là người ưa mạo hiểm và muốn thử cảm giác mạnh thì Đà Lạt thật sự là một nơi đầy bí ẩn và hoang sơ cho bạn thử sức mình.
Khám phá vẻ đẹp hoang sơ đầy bí ẩn hay tìm hiểu văn hóa bản địa của thành phố Cao Nguyên bằng xe đạp địa hình sẽ là trải nghiệm đáng nhớ và đầy ý nghĩa. Đây là loại hình du lịch phù hợp mà vẫn bảo đảm đạt được những kết quả mong muốn. Thông thường, tại Đà Lạt có hai loại địa hình hoạt động của môn xe đạp địa hình, đó là đạp xe dạo quanh thành phố, đắm mình trong không gian cảnh sắc của Hồ Xuân Hương. Cảm nhận hơi thở mát lành, tinh khiết của đất trời khi đi dạo giữa rừng thông xanh ngát. Vì hoạt động này vận động nhẹ nhàng, chỉ đạp xe trên những con đường dễ đi, bằng phẳng, ít nguy hiểm, người tham gia có cơ hội tận hưởng trọn vẹn không khí bình yên trong lạnh nơi đây. Nhờ đó, du khách xua tan mọi ưu phiền mệt nhọc nơi phố phường xô bồ sầm uất, mà thay vào đó là cảm giác thư thái như lạc vào cõi thần tiên mơ mộng.
Các loại hình đạp xe băng rừng, vượt núi đồi, thăm và tìm hiểu văn hóa, đời sống người dân tộc bản địa thật sự dành cho những ai yêu thích mạo hiểm và “thử thách lòng dũng cảm” với tên gọi của nó là xe đạp địa hình (mountain biking). Loại hình du lịch mạo hiểm này đòi hỏi phải có kỹ thuật, sức khỏe dẻo dai để có thể đạp xe băng qua những rừng thông ngút ngàn, những đèo dốc quanh co, những con đường mấp mô, khúc khuỷu rẩ khó đi và nguy hiểm. Vâng, con đường phải đi qua rất gian nan, không dễ chút nào nhưng khi chinh phục được, bạn sẽ cảm giác rất tuyệt khi chiến thắng bản thân mình, tưởng tượng bằng những cơn gió mát dịu, trong lành trước những cảnh đẹp của thiên nhiên bao la, hùng vĩ. Hơn thế nữa, bạn sẽ có trải nghiệm thú vị không gì bằng khi tìm hiểu những nét văn hóa, phong tục, tập quán, cùng tham gia trò chơi với người bản địa nơi đây. Chắc chắn đó sẽ là những kỉ niệm khó quên khi kết thúc hành trình.
Khám phá Đà Lạt ở một góc độ khác, ta sẽ bất ngờ bởi vẻ đẹp bí ẩn miền đất này. Và với mỗi người tham gia sẽ có mỗi cảm nhận khác nhau nhưng cái chung nhất chúng ta cảm nhận được cuộc sống thêm nhiều điều thú vị trong mỗi chuyến hành trình.

----------


## hadinhtien79

Chương trình Teambuilding Đà Lạt : Dankia - Vùng đất lãng quên



CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TEAMBUILDING ĐÀ LẠT : DANKIA – VÙNG ĐẤT LÃNG QUÊN
Những năm tháng cuối cùng của thế kỷ 20, khi người Pháp đang khai thác và vơ vét tài vật trên thuộc địa Đông Dương, nhưng cái khí hậu xứ nhiệt đới khiến cho rất nhiều sĩ quan người Pháp đỗ bệnh, vì lẽ ấy Toàn Quyền Đông dương bấy giờ đã mời bác sĩ Yersin trên hành trình thám hiểm vùng Đồng Nai Thượng (Lâm Đồng - ngày nay) tìm ra một vùng đất mới, một vùng đất thịnh vượng và ôn hòa dành cho người Pháp. Bác si Alexander Yersin đã thành công ngoài dự tính, ông tìm ra một vùng đất vô cùng tươi đẹp với khí hậu tuyệt vời hơn cả ở Pháp – Vùng đất Dankia – Suối Vàng. Nhưng bất ngờ hơn cả khi những chuyên gia địa chất người Pháp phát hiện ra rằng: nơi đây có vàng – cái tên suối vàng được đặt theo tiếng của người địa phương dường như có ẩn ý – vàng khoáng lẫn trong cát, chính vì lý do đó, thành phố nghỉ dưỡng được di dời ra Đà Lạt – còn người Pháp muợn danh xây dựng nhà máy nước để khai thác nguồn tài nguyên đắt giá ấy.
Một khối lượng vàng lớn đã được khai thác nhưng lại không thể nào chuyển đi do nhưng tai nạn bí ẩn, cho đến khi phát xít Nhật nhảy vào Đông Dương, bọn chúng đưa cả một con tàu lơn đến đây hòng đưa vàng đi, nhưng vẫn thất bại. con tàu biến mất một cách bí ẩn, dấu vết con tàu ấy vẫn tồn tại đến ngày này nhưng không ai hiểu chuyện gì đã xảy ra… Người K’ho bản địa bảo rằng:” đó là vàng của Yang, Yang ko cho lấy đâu, kho vàng ấy đã bị nguyền rủa…!!!”
Nhưng rồi bí mật ấy dần hé lộ, những manh mối được tìm thấy trên chiếc mỏ neo lớn của con tàu năm xưa, hàng ngàn - hàng vạn người đỗ về mong đổi đời… Nhưng liệu ai sẽ tìm được vàng? Bởi tương truyền chỉ có những bộ lạc đoàn kết được sự che chở của Yang mới có thể thành công! Và mọi chuyện sẽ như thế nào? Hãy tham gia chương trình teambuilding “Dankia – Vùng đất lãng quên” để tự tìm cho mình câu trả lời!

Phân đoạn 1: Dấu vết con tàu bí ẩn
Nơi chiếc mỏ neo bí ẩn, có những ký tự lạ, nó dường như là một thông điệp bí ẩn mà gần trăm năm nay vẫn chưa ai có thể giải mã được… dưới sự hỗ trợ lẫn nhau, với nhiều con tim và khối óc liệu nhựng ký tự ấy có được giải mã??? Và câu trả lời sẽ dẫn họ đến đâu??? Kho vàng quý giá hay những thử thác gian nan của Yang – vị thần bảo hộ của rừng thiêng Tây Nguyên.

Phân đoạn 2: Thử thách của Yang
Chẳng có thành công nào dễ dàng đạt được mà không đỗ giọt mồ hôi, những bức mật thư dẫn đến những thử thách của Yang, và Yang sẽ tìm ra nhưng con người được đi trên con đường của mình – con đường dẫn đến kho báu quý giá mất tích từ rất lâu…. Những hiểm nguy luôn rình rập, những mồ hôi lẫn giọt nước mắt do những thử thách đầy ác ngiệt của sông núi tây Nguyên…..


Phân đoạn 3: Con đường của Yang
Thử thách của Yang không phải là tất cả, mà sự sợ hãi đầy chết chóc lại nằm trên con đường “Ma”… Những thác nước hùng vị, những ghềnh đá đầy hiểm nguy, những khu rừng gai dóc liệu có là làm nhục chí những con người được Yang chọn?? Hãy cùng nhau chung sức để vượt qua tất cả, những giọt mồ hôi hay mất mát sẽ được Yang đền đáp một cách xứng đáng…

Phân đoạn 4: Kho báu rừng xanh
Tất cả bí mật dần hé lộ, kho báu lơn của rừng xanh cũng được mở ra, khi những khúc hát khải hoàn cất cao trong thung lũng, ca ngợi những người chiến thắng, bên ché rượu Cần, những điệu múa làm rộn rã cả một vùng trời cao nguyên… Giá trị cuộc sống này không chỉ là vàng… Nếu bạn có khó báu trong tay bạn sẽ làm gì? Và bạn sẽ chọn kho báu… hay những người bạn…
Đừng vội trả lời - Hãy tham gia ngay teambuilding: “Dankia – Vùng đất lãng quên” để có câu trả lời thật lòng nhất cho mình….
* Mục đích của chương trình:
- Rèn luyện kỹ năng làm việc nhóm, nâng cao tinh thần đồng đội
- Nâng cao khả năng xử lý và phân tích tình huống
- Phát huy khả năng lãnh đạo nhóm và tinh thần sáng tạo
- Vun đắp khát vọng làm chủ thị trường đang kinh doanh
- Kết hợp du lịch thắng cảnh, tìm hiểu văn hóa Tây Nguyên tại Dankia – suối Vàng cùng các trò chơi vận động Teambuilding

----------


## hadinhtien79

Du lịch khám phá cùng Nhà nông Đà lạt


    Du lịch, một từ vốn đã quá quen thuộc trong cuộc sống hàng ngày. Với nhiều người, du lịch đơn thuần là một cuộc dạo chơi, cưỡi ngựa xem hoa tại điểm đến. Nhưng theo sự phát triển của xã hội, tri thức và nhu cầu khám phá của con người, du lịch đã chuyển sang nhiều dạng hình khác nhau, ứng với nhu cầu của từng lứa tuổi và sở thích. Ngày nay, homestay là một lựa chọn mới để đi, trải nghiệm cuộc sống, trải nghiệm chính mình trên những mảnh đất yên bình và giàu yếu tố văn hóa. Du lịch homestay chính là cơ hội để bạn được trực tiếp quan sát cuộc sống của người dân qua cách họ lao động, bài trí nhà cửa, văn hoá địa phương trong những sinh hoạt thường nhật. Được học thêm cách nấu ăn, bắt cá, làm bánh, cách trồng trọt, chăm sóc và thu hoạch hoa màu..., bạn cũng sẽ vận động như những thành viên trong cùng một gia đình. Cách tiếp cận gần gũi nhất với văn hóa địa phương này giúp cho du khách hiểu sâu hơn về giá trị văn hóa của các dân tộc, các vùng miền, trải nghiệm sâu sắc hơn về cuộc sống.
    Trên xứ sở hình ch

----------


## hadinhtien79

Khám phá Langbiang Đà Lạt - Chinh phục những tầm cao



CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TEAMBUILDING
KHÁM PHÁ LANGBIANG ĐÀ LẠT- CHINH PHỤC NHỮNG TẦM CAO

-Địa điểm: Langbian – huyện Lạc Dương
-Quy mô: 20 – 100 Khách
-Đơn vị tổ chức: Dalat Discovery Travel
-Giá: Liên hệ dalatdiscover@gmail.com
Đỉnh Langbian – Một trong những nóc nhà của vùng đất Tây Nguyên huyền thoại – Nơi ghi dấu mối tình trường cửu của chàng Lang và nàng Bian – Lãnh địa của các vị thần ngự trị! Thế nhưng chặng đường đến thành công có bao giờ là dễ, con đường đến vinh quang rải đầy hoa hồng dẫu hoa lệ nhưng đầy gai góc!!! Ngọn núi cao mang hồn thiêng sông núi, nơi nhưng buôn làng đồng bào K’Ho hằng đêm vẫn nổi lửa, vang dậy tiếng cồng chiêng để chờ đón những con người có thể chinh phục ngọn núi huyền thoại… Nơi đặt những ché rựou Cần thơm nồng lâu năm được ủ gió sương của núi cao rừng sâu …Và một ngày, một đoàn thám hiểm với những con người ưu tú đến để vượt qua những thử thách để khắc tên mình lên đỉnh núi cao - ngọn núi của thần linh!!!

Chặng 1: Người con buôn làng
Hàng trăm năm qua, bất cứ ai khi muốn chinh phục LangBian huyền thoại đều phải đến xin chỉ dẫn từ người dân bản địa – những buôn làng đồng bào K’ho, và truyền thuyết của người K’Ho nói rằng: bất cứ ai muốn chinh phục LangBian đều phải đến xin chỉ dẫn từ Già Làng ở thung lũng trăm năm! Và để được chấp nhận thì bạn phải vượt qua các thử thách truyền thống để được công nhận là “người con buôn làng”. Và khi đó, bạn sẽ được các đấng thần linh chấp nhận và phù hộ, đồng thời chọn một người dẫn đường để giúp bạn có thể chinh phục ngọn LangBian - biểu tượng huyền thoại…
Vậy thung lũng trăm năm ấy ở đâu? Làm sao để được công nhận là “người con buôn làng???

Chặng 2: Ngọn đồi thần linh
Sau khi được công nhận là “người con buôn làng”, nhóm của bạn được người dẫn đường đưa lên một đỉnh đồi – Nơi những người con núi rừng nhảy điệu múa truyền thống và kính dâng lên chư thần chén nước suối với tất cả lòng tôn kính! Và khi điệu múa kết thúc cũng là lúc bản thông điệp của thần linh được gửi đi… Nước suối nguồn của cao nguyên huyền thoại sẽ ban cho những người con buôn làng sức mạnh và hơi ấm để vượt qua rừng già, sương lạnh…

Chặng 3: Thử thách rừng xanh
Con đường mòn xuyên rừng là con đường độc đạo để lên núi, dưới rừng thông bạt ngàn của cao nguyên, ánh sáng leo lắt qua khe lá, không khí đặc quánh hơi ẩm, bất chợt người dẫn đường dừng lại… Phía trước là Dốc Ảo Vọng, một rừng nấm đầy màu sắc sặc sỡ nhưng đầy nguy hiểm. Bởi ai đi qua cũng sẽ bị màu sắc lẫn hương của loài nấm này làm cho bị ảo giác mà trở nên điên dại… Nhưng đây là lối đi duy nhất để đi qua rừng, đoàn thám hiểm đứng trước thách thức: vượt qua như thế nào đây?

Chặng 4: Hẻm núi Hoa Hồng…
Nơi những khoảng trời nhưng đọng, những thảm cỏ xanh tươi cùng rừng hoa hồng khoe sắc cũng là nơi cất giữ ché rượu Cần thơm nồng của núi rừng Tây Nguyên, phần thưởng của những con người có thể chinh phục được ngọn núi huyền thoại của cao nguyên… Nhưng hoa hồng dẫu đẹp cũng đầy gai góc sắc nhọn, và có đàn sói hung dữ bảo vệ. Chỉ có những con người được thần linh lựa chọn mới có thể lấy được ché rượu linh thiêng và thơm nồng ấy…

Chặng 5: Ca khúc khải hoàn
Chỉ những con người mang dòng máu anh hùng mới có thể chinh phục đỉnh núi huyền thoại và luôn có khả năng dùng chim ưng để gọi sứ giả của núi thiêng, khúc hát khải hoàng vang lên cũng là lúc thần linh chứng nhân cho các tên tuổi anh hung…

·Mục đích của chương trình:
- Rèn luyện kỹ năng làm việc nhóm, nâng cao tinh thần đồng đội
- Nâng cao khả năng xử lý và phân tích tình huống
- Phát huy khả năng lãnh đạo nhóm và tinh thần sáng tạo
- Bồi dưỡng khát vọng cống hiến và niềm tin với công việc
- Kết hợp du lịch thắng cảnh, tìm hiểu văn hóa núi rừng Tây Nguyên, cùng các trò chơi vận động Teambuilding hấp dẫn.
·Chương trình tóm lược:
-9h30: tập trung tại chân núi LangBian: chia đội, các đội nhận tài nguyên (các trang bi cần thiết)
-10h – 16h 30: Chương trình Teambuilding chinh phục LangBian (ăn trưa trên núi)
-17h 30: Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng Thung lũng Trăm Năm
-19h – 21h30 : Gala dinner– Đêm hội Tây Nguyên – giao lưu cồng chiêng.
Giá trên bao gồm:
-Ăn trưa và tối
-Xe Jeep vận chuyển
-Rượu Cần và giao lưu cồng chiêng
-Hoa hồng, quà tặng, khăn, cờ…
-Áo mưa và nước uống (1chai 250 ml/ khách)
Không bao gồm:
- Thuế VAT,
- chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống trong bữa ăn, các bữa ăn ngoài chương trình.

----------


## hadinhtien79

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TEAMBUILDING
KHÁM PHÁ LANGBIANG ĐÀ LẠT- CHINH PHỤC NHỮNG TẦM CAO

-Địa điểm: Langbian – huyện Lạc Dương
-Quy mô: 20 – 100 Khách
-Đơn vị tổ chức: Dalat Discovery Travel
-Giá: Liên hệ dalatdiscover@gmail.com
Đỉnh Langbian – Một trong những nóc nhà của vùng đất Tây Nguyên huyền thoại – Nơi ghi dấu mối tình trường cửu của chàng Lang và nàng Bian – Lãnh địa của các vị thần ngự trị! Thế nhưng chặng đường đến thành công có bao giờ là dễ, con đường đến vinh quang rải đầy hoa hồng dẫu hoa lệ nhưng đầy gai góc!!! Ngọn núi cao mang hồn thiêng sông núi, nơi nhưng buôn làng đồng bào K’Ho hằng đêm vẫn nổi lửa, vang dậy tiếng cồng chiêng để chờ đón những con người có thể chinh phục ngọn núi huyền thoại… Nơi đặt những ché rựou Cần thơm nồng lâu năm được ủ gió sương của núi cao rừng sâu …Và một ngày, một đoàn thám hiểm với những con người ưu tú đến để vượt qua những thử thách để khắc tên mình lên đỉnh núi cao - ngọn núi của thần linh!!!

Chặng 1: Người con buôn làng
Hàng trăm năm qua, bất cứ ai khi muốn chinh phục LangBian huyền thoại đều phải đến xin chỉ dẫn từ người dân bản địa – những buôn làng đồng bào K’ho, và truyền thuyết của người K’Ho nói rằng: bất cứ ai muốn chinh phục LangBian đều phải đến xin chỉ dẫn từ Già Làng ở thung lũng trăm năm! Và để được chấp nhận thì bạn phải vượt qua các thử thách truyền thống để được công nhận là “người con buôn làng”. Và khi đó, bạn sẽ được các đấng thần linh chấp nhận và phù hộ, đồng thời chọn một người dẫn đường để giúp bạn có thể chinh phục ngọn LangBian - biểu tượng huyền thoại…
Vậy thung lũng trăm năm ấy ở đâu? Làm sao để được công nhận là “người con buôn làng???

Chặng 2: Ngọn đồi thần linh
Sau khi được công nhận là “người con buôn làng”, nhóm của bạn được người dẫn đường đưa lên một đỉnh đồi – Nơi những người con núi rừng nhảy điệu múa truyền thống và kính dâng lên chư thần chén nước suối với tất cả lòng tôn kính! Và khi điệu múa kết thúc cũng là lúc bản thông điệp của thần linh được gửi đi… Nước suối nguồn của cao nguyên huyền thoại sẽ ban cho những người con buôn làng sức mạnh và hơi ấm để vượt qua rừng già, sương lạnh…

Chặng 3: Thử thách rừng xanh
Con đường mòn xuyên rừng là con đường độc đạo để lên núi, dưới rừng thông bạt ngàn của cao nguyên, ánh sáng leo lắt qua khe lá, không khí đặc quánh hơi ẩm, bất chợt người dẫn đường dừng lại… Phía trước là Dốc Ảo Vọng, một rừng nấm đầy màu sắc sặc sỡ nhưng đầy nguy hiểm. Bởi ai đi qua cũng sẽ bị màu sắc lẫn hương của loài nấm này làm cho bị ảo giác mà trở nên điên dại… Nhưng đây là lối đi duy nhất để đi qua rừng, đoàn thám hiểm đứng trước thách thức: vượt qua như thế nào đây?

Chặng 4: Hẻm núi Hoa Hồng…
Nơi những khoảng trời nhưng đọng, những thảm cỏ xanh tươi cùng rừng hoa hồng khoe sắc cũng là nơi cất giữ ché rượu Cần thơm nồng của núi rừng Tây Nguyên, phần thưởng của những con người có thể chinh phục được ngọn núi huyền thoại của cao nguyên… Nhưng hoa hồng dẫu đẹp cũng đầy gai góc sắc nhọn, và có đàn sói hung dữ bảo vệ. Chỉ có những con người được thần linh lựa chọn mới có thể lấy được ché rượu linh thiêng và thơm nồng ấy…

Chặng 5: Ca khúc khải hoàn
Chỉ những con người mang dòng máu anh hùng mới có thể chinh phục đỉnh núi huyền thoại và luôn có khả năng dùng chim ưng để gọi sứ giả của núi thiêng, khúc hát khải hoàng vang lên cũng là lúc thần linh chứng nhân cho các tên tuổi anh hung…

·Mục đích của chương trình:
- Rèn luyện kỹ năng làm việc nhóm, nâng cao tinh thần đồng đội
- Nâng cao khả năng xử lý và phân tích tình huống
- Phát huy khả năng lãnh đạo nhóm và tinh thần sáng tạo
- Bồi dưỡng khát vọng cống hiến và niềm tin với công việc
- Kết hợp du lịch thắng cảnh, tìm hiểu văn hóa núi rừng Tây Nguyên, cùng các trò chơi vận động Teambuilding hấp dẫn.
·Chương trình tóm lược:
-9h30: tập trung tại chân núi LangBian: chia đội, các đội nhận tài nguyên (các trang bi cần thiết)
-10h – 16h 30: Chương trình Teambuilding chinh phục LangBian (ăn trưa trên núi)
-17h 30: Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng Thung lũng Trăm Năm
-19h – 21h30 : Gala dinner– Đêm hội Tây Nguyên – giao lưu cồng chiêng.
Giá trên bao gồm:
-Ăn trưa và tối
-Xe Jeep vận chuyển
-Rượu Cần và giao lưu cồng chiêng
-Hoa hồng, quà tặng, khăn, cờ…
-Áo mưa và nước uống (1chai 250 ml/ khách)
Không bao gồm:
- Thuế VAT,
- chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống trong bữa ăn, các bữa ăn ngoài chương trình.

----------


## hadinhtien79

Du lịch Khám phá đồng quê


(Theo Tạp chí Dalat info ) Ngày càng có nhiều hộ dân ở các vùng ven thành phố Đà Lạt có dịp đón tiếp những đoàn khách đến tìm hiểu về cuộc sống vốn dĩ rất bình thường của mình. Còn đối với các vị khách du lịch, nét bình thường ấy lại chính là những điều đặc biệt cuốn hút họ về với các vùng nông thôn.

Thức dậy từ sáng sớm, chạy bộ một vòng quanh khu nghỉ dưỡng, Beth- một du khách đến từ Đan Mạch hăm hở với chuyến đi về xã Tà Nung- Đà Lạt cùng nhóm du khách đa quốc tịch trong đoàn. Trên đường đi, đoàn ghé thăm làng hoa Vạn Thành, bác nông dân tên Tú đang lúi húi bên những luống hoa hồng vội lau mồ hôi, vui vẻ tiếp đón các vị khách . Được trực tiếp tìm hiểu về cách ghép mầm, chăm cây, quy trình thu hoạch và cả những nơi để các đóa hồng Vạn Thành được vận chuyển tới, Beth say sưa như một nông dân thực thụ để hiểu thêm về những đóa hồng mà cô rất yêu thích và thường được tặng trong những dịp lễ. Rời làng hoa, đến ngã ba Tà Nung, phóng tầm mắt về ngọn Langbian, cả đoàn được nghe về sự tích của ngọn núi huyền thoại. Câu chuyện như chất xúc tác để hành trình khám phá thêm hấp dẫn. Vào đến xã, ghé thăm những mái nhà mà chất quê và nét văn hóa của đồng bào bản địa vẫn còn đậm đặc, Beth cùng các du khách khác đến từ Scotland, Anh, Thái Lan…hít thở bầu không khí trong lành, vui đùa cùng đám trẻ con lúc đầu còn lạ lẫm với các vị khách nhưng nhanh chóng hòa đồng để kể về việc phụ giúp cha mẹ nhổ cỏ chăm sóc cây cà phê trong mùa nghỉ hè. Vẫn còn nấn ná với những câu chuyện kể về cách sinh hoạt và các nghi lễ truyền thống của đồng bào K’ho nhưng tiếp nối lịch trình, họ chia tay Tà Nung để đến với huyện Lâm Hà- nơi có nhiều mô hình được du khách yêu thích tìm hiểu. Hướng dẫn viên du lịch Tưởng Hữu Lộc ( nv cty Dalat Discovery Travel) sôi nổi hẳn khi dẫn đoàn khách vào trang trại dế Thiện An- trang trại của một thanh niên trẻ lập nghiệp trên quê hương bằng chính nét dân dã của quê mình. Hữu Lộc thổi từng ụ trứng để ấp ra dế con, cùng du khách cho dế ăn, thuyết trình về quá trình sinh trưởng của dế. Đây là trang trại nuôi dế thịt và cung cấp dế giống cho các nông dân trong vùng. Những món ăn từ dế sau đó được các nhà hàng giới thiệu như một sản vật của địa phương. Ở trại dế, mọi người còn gặp được những đoàn du khách là người Việt Nam, cô Diệp Thủy cùng với con gái là Hồng Thanh đến từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh hào hứng cùng nhóm khách nước ngoài thưởng thức các món ăn từ dế do gia chủ thết đãi. Cô cho biết những tour du lịch ngắn nhưng ấn tượng như vậy khiến du khách quên đi mệt mỏi của công việc hối hả thường ngày. Từ trại dế, Beth lại cùng đoàn khách đến với cơ sở sản xuất rượu Kiết Tường. Mùi rượu nồng của địa phương chào đón đoàn khách đã tạo nên cảm giác gần gũi trong mỗi người. Mark- du khách người Anh xung phong thực hiện công đoạn ủ rượu cùng chủ nhà. Lâng lâng nhấm nháp ly rượu quê, đoàn khách lại đến với cơ sở sản xuất bún để biết nhiều hơn về loại thực phẩm mà người Việt vẫn dùng.
Dừng lại ở cơ sở ươm tơ Cường- Hoàn, nơi sản xuất ra các loại khăn- áo choàng làm đẹp, đoàn khách du lịch thật sự hứng thú với cách tổ chức du lịch nơi đây. Bước đến khu vực nuôi tằm, Beth không ngại ngần đưa lá dâu cho tằm ăn, hỏi về quá trình sản xuất tơ. Qua lời giới thiệu, chị biết thêm rằng nếu may mắn có được những kén đôi, đây sẽ là loại kén cho ra đời loại vải tốt và chắc chắn nhất. Nhìn sản phẩm đậm chất châu Á, hầu như vị khách nào cũng chọn được một vài món cho mình để làm quà lưu niệm. Chuyến du lịch còn để lại dư vị đậm đà hơn khi du khách dừng chân ăn trưa ở một quán ven hồ, mùi cây cỏ, các món ăn đồng quê khiến các điểm đến để lại nhiều ấn tượng. Trên đường về, khách có thể ghé thăm nông trại chăn nuôi dê, hóng gió trên đèo Tà Nung, phóng tầm mắt ra vùng núi đồi rộng lớn. Chuyến đi nhẹ nhàng và những hiểu biết về đời sống người bản địa khiến du khách thực sự hài lòng khi đến với Đà Lạt.
Đã nhiều năm thực hiện việc tổ chức tour, ông Võ Quang Văn- Giám đốc Trung tâm dịch vụ lữ hành Đà Lạt( thuộc Dalattourist) cho rằng tour khám phá đồng quê đang chiếm tới gần một nửa lượng tour được du khách yêu cầu. Dạng tour này tạo cảm giác vừa lạ vừa quen, khơi gợi những cảm xúc và tình yêu thiên nhiên trong mỗi du khách. Các vùng ven thành phố vì thế được nhiều đơn vị du lịch lựa chọn để thiết kế tour cho các hành trình ngắn nhưng nét hấp dẫn lại được đánh giá là rất lớn.

----------


## hadinhtien79

Vượt Sông La Bá bằng xuồng cao su


Thời gian qua ở Đà Lạt xuất hiện nhiều loại hình du lịch mạo hiểm như leo núi, đu dây vượt thác và hồ, trượt thác, xe đạp địa hình…mới đây Dalat Discovery Travel đưa thêm loại hình vượt sông bằng xuồng cao su khá hấp dẫn.
Mạo hiểm với xuồng cao su - một loại hình du lịch mới ở Đà Lạt. Từ Đà Lạt, 2 du khách đến từ Hoa Kỳ được xe chở chạy theo quốc lộ 20 về hướng cầu đất để đến thác hang cọp thuộc xã Xuân Thọ, Đà Lạt. Sau khi ngắm cảnh đẹp của thác, các hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp vai mang ba lô, dẫn du khách băng qua những rừng thông nguyên sinh cao vút. Du khách được rèn thể lực trong khoảng 45 phút, bằng cách vượt qua những ngọn đồi cao, rồi lại đi bộ xuống sông La Bá. Khi khách đã thấm mệt, được ngồi bên bờ sông uống nước, nạp thêm năng lượng. Đây là lúc các hướng dẫn viên kiêm huấn luyện viên du lịch mạo hiểm tháo ba lô, mang ra những chiếc xuồng cao su và bắt đầu bơm đầy hơi. Khoảng 15 phút sau, hai vị khách đến từ Hoa Kỳ là Justin và Megan được mặc áo phao an toàn, các huấn luyện viên hướng dẫn cách chèo thuyền, các động tác kỹ thuật cần thiết khi gặp nước xoáy, cách cho xuồng vượt ghềnh đá…
Để tạo sự an tâm,tin tưởng cho du khách, nhóm hướng dẫn viên chèo một xuồng đi trước, xuồng của hai du khách theo sau. Tuy vậy, khi qua những đoạn sông có nước xoáy làm cho du khách nhiều phen hoảng loạn la ó. Khó nhất là khi vượt qua những ghềnh đá, có lúc các hướng dẫn viên phải chỉ dẫn du khách cho xuồng trôi lùi lại để không bị trôi xuống đoạn sông thấp hơn. Ghềnh đá thứ nhất, thứ hai….cả khách lẫn chủ đều vượt qua trót lọt. Đến ghềnh thứ 6, do nước xoáy mạnh nên Justin và Megan bị lật xuồng. Cả 2 một phen hoảng hồn, ngoi lên khỏi mặt nước mặt biến đổi thần sắc. Sau vài phút “định thần” Justin quyết định vác xuồng lên bờ đi ngược dòng sông lên trên ghềnh đá để thử lại thuỷ trình. Quả thật, sau một lần té ngã Justin đã rút ra được bài học kinh nghiệm, và lần thứ 2 anh đã thành công trong tiếng reo hò của người bạn đồng hành và các huấn luyện viên.
Sau 3 giờ đồng hồ, vượt qua 7km đường sông với 11 ghềnh đá, du khách được nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa trên triền đá ven sông La Bá. Tuy mệt đến phờ phạc nhưng Jutin và Megan đều tỏ sự thích thú và một chút tự hào khi đã “vượt qua chính mình” qua việc chinh phục dòng sông La Bá. Để trở lại quộc lộ 20, du khách được hướng dẫn băng rừng trong 60 phút để ra ngõ nhà máy chè Cầu Đất, nơi có những nương chè Ô Long chất lượng cao quanh năm xanh tốt. Sau khi thưởng thức những chén trà Ô Long nóng, đặc sản của Đà Lạt trong cảm giác lâng lâng khi vượt qua khu dân cư Cầu Đất với những ngôi nhà bậc thang “xếp” lên nhau….
Anh Ngô Anh Tuấn, cán bộ quản lí kiêm huấn luyện viên của Dalat Discovery Travel cho biết, sau khi về lại Hoa Kỳ, Justin gửi email cảm ơn và bày tỏ: “dù đã rời Đà Lạt nhưng tôi nhớ mãi chuyến du lịch mạo hiểm rất vui và đầy thú vị”. Justin cũng khá bất ngờ khi chi phí cho chuyến vượt thác trong một ngày chỉ 60USD/người.
Chi phí không quá cao, lại có những khoảnh khắc trải nghiệm khó quên, tràn ngập cảm giác mạnh, tuor vượt sông La Bá quả là một thuỷ trình đáng lựa chọn.

----------


## hadinhtien79

Kỳ thú đêm đà lạt 

Rời xa những ánh đèn lộng lẫy nơi trung tâm thành phố, mất khoảng 30 phút chạy xe, tôi dừng lại trên đoạn cuối của con đường Hùng Vương và bất chợt nhận ra: đêm Đà Lạt rất khác. Giữa những đồi thông tối như hũ nút, một rừng ánh sáng hiện ra, lung linh và huyền ảo trong màn sương mỏng ngày mùa đông. Từng lớp, từng lớp, trùng trùng điệp điệp và cứ thế kéo mãi ra xa rồi thi nhau tỏa sáng. Thấy tôi có vẻ ngỡ ngàng, anh Ngô Anh Tuấn (một dân du lịch Đà Lạt kỳ cựu) giải thích: “Vào ban đêm, người dân Nam Hồ, Thái Phiên thường thắp đèn chữ U trong các nhà kính để hối thúc sự tăng trưởng cho cây con. Chính điều này đã tạo ra những nấc thang ánh sáng trải dài trên các sườn đồi khiến cả một vùng trời rực rỡ trong đêm”. Anh Tuấn còn cho biết thêm, nhiều lần dẫn khách du lịch đến đây tham quan họ đều tỏ ra thích thú và ngạc nhiên trước cảnh tượng này. Thậm chí, nhiều du khách còn đề nghị thiết kế tour tham quan kết hợp xuống tận các nhà vườn để tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất, phát triển của cây, chụp hình lưu niệm hoặc đốt lửa cắm trại trong rừng thông. Du Lịch Đà Lạt - Khám Phá Đà Lạt - du lich da lat - tour du lich da lat

Để có thể khám phá điều kỳ thú này, du khách chỉ cần chạy xe qua tuyến đường Trần Hưng Đạo, Hùng Vương theo hướng đi Trại Mát khoảng 7km. Một chuyến hành trình bắt đầu, trong ánh sáng vàng vọt của những trụ đèn đường, những vạt hoa dại bên cạnh tòa biệt thự cổ hiện ra mờ ảo đầy thi vị. Thêm nữa, một đoạn đường tối đen giữa rừng thông như thử lòng can đảm của người lữ khách. Để rồi đích đến là cả một thung lũng ánh sáng trước mắt với nhiều cung bậc cảm xúc khác nhau. Trong cái lạnh se sắt, du khách cùng nhau chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kỳ ảo của ánh sáng như là một trải nghiệm thú vị với đêm Đà Lạt khi đã quá nhàm chán với việc đi dạo bờ hồ, ngồi uống café hay đi mua sắm mỗi khi phố núi lên đèn.

----------


## hadinhtien79

Vào rừng nghe chim hót


(Theo tạp chí Dalat info )Những cánh rừng ở Nam Tây Nguyên trở thành nơi bình yên của du khách nghe chim hót,để lắng lòng với những âm điệu như các khúc ca trong trẻo ngân lên từ muôn nẻo của núi rừng
Theo chân một đoàn du khách Thái Lan vào rừng Tà Nung – một khu rừng ven thanh phố Đà Lạt để nghe chim hót mới thấy sự thú vị, ngọt ngào của tour du lịch đầy mới mẻ và lãng mạn này. Hướng dẫn viên du lịch Ngô Anh Tuấn cho biết, anh đón đoàn du khách vườn Quốc gia Nam Cát Tiên. Tại đây, trong khu rừng nguyên sinh khoáng đạt chưa đựng trong lòng nó hệ thống động thực vật đa dạng, phong phú, giàu có, du khách như lạc vào thế giới đầy mê hoặc của thiên nhiên kỳ diệu. Từ mùi ẩm ướt của cỏ cây đến những tiếng thú rừng dẫn dắt cảm hứng khám phá của những bước chân ưa mạo hiểm. Đoàn du khách này do chị Wanida Srimungkol làm trưởng đoàn. Câu lạc bộ của chị gồm những người bạn với nhiều lứa tuổi, nhiều ngành nghề cùng lập nên để khám phá các vùng đất, họ đặc biệt yêu thích và tìm hiểu về các loại chim.
Theo bản đồ chim di trú họ đến Lâm đồng vào những mùa khô. Vào Nam Cát Tiên , sau khúc dạo đầu trong thảm động thực vật sinh động, họ đến với những góc rừng quy tụ, các loại chim đang say sưa hót. Từ sáng sớm đến lúc hoàng hôn, một loài chim cất lên một giai đoạn, khi rành rọt như 1 ca sĩ đang luyện thanh, phô diễn chất dọng giữa núi rừng bát ngát, có khi nhiều loài cùng cất tiếng hót như 1 dàn hợp ấm đầy mạnh mẽ. Những cảm xúc khôn tả khi đứng giữa đại ngàn và vẫn nghe ấm áp say mê. Từ Nam Cát Tiên, đoàn du khách cùng di chuyển về Đà Lạt họ có những ngày trong ruỗi trong các rừng từ khu rừng cành đồi Yên Ngựa tại Langbian đến rừng Tà Nung bát ngát. Vào rừng, ai cũng tập trung cho tiếng hót riêng. Du khách trở thành những người thẩm âm tài ba. Nghe thấy góc nào có tiếng hót là vào lôi cuốn, bước chân lại lập tức di chuyển để được nghe gần hơn mà mảnh lạc hơn. Những tiếng hót như có hấp lực lớn đến nao lòng.
Đã nhiều năm đi nghe tiếng hát tại nhiều khu rừng ở Đông Nam Á, chị Wanida Srimungkol vẫn háo hức tươi nguyên cảm xúc trước 1 cánh rừng và càng muốn bộ sưu tập âm thanh của mình dày dặn theo tháng năm, không đơn thuần là sở thích đó là cả niềm đam mê. Chia sẻ đam mê với chị còn có người chồng Piboon, anh là giảng viên đại học nhưng vẫn dành thời gian rảnh rỗi trong năm đi cùng vợ. Giờ tổ ấm của họ có thêm thành viên mới là cậu bé Silp, mới gần 2 tuổi bé được bố mẹ dận theo chuyến du lịch của mình. Tuy vất vả với việc chăm con trong cả hành trình, nhưng cả 2 vợ chồng anh chị luôn hỗ trợ nhau để có thể cảm thụ được vẻ đẹp của rừng và nghe chim hót. Trong hành trình, họ chuẩn bị đầy đủ các loại máy hiện đại để không chỉ được nghe âm thanh mà còn được ngắm nhìn con chim lẻ loi đâu đó trên cánh cây hay từng đàn chim bay về tổ mỗi buổi chiều tà. Nếu tiếng chim buổi sáng như tiếng reo vui chào ngày mới thì đến cuối ngày, từ trong tiếng hót ấy như có niềm ước mong sum họp. Cùng tập hợp với nhau trong câu lạc bộ, các thành viên chia sẻ cảm xúc và tư liệu thu thập được. Qua mỗi vùng đất trên website để chia sẽ niềm đam mê tới đông đảo bạn bè. Trong các chuyến đi, không ít họ phát hiện ra các loài chimlạ, chim quý và những câu chuyện bất tận về các loại chim lại cứ thôi thúc những bước chân lên đường.
Trong một tuần rong ruổi qua các cánh rừng Lâm Đồng đoàn du khách cùng trải nghiệm, hoà vào thiên nhiên để tận hưởng vẻ đẹp bất tận. Họ dậy sớm, về trể, cùng đưa con nhỏ vào rừng và truyền tình yêu thiên nhiên cho tâm hồn còn non trẻ, bước đầu nhận biết về thế giới xung quanh. Cùng trải nghiệm vài khoảnh khắc trong quảng hành trình ấy để lại thấy hồi sinh những cảm xúc thật tươi tắn, mở rộng với những người bạn đầy cá tính và mê say...

----------


## hadinhtien79

Dã ngoại vượt thác tại Đà Lạt ( canyoning tour )


08h30: tập kết tại cổng Khu du lịch Thác Datanla
08h45: di chuyển tới địa điểm tập kết. Huấn Luyện Viên sẽ hướng dẫn cho du khách về các thiết bị leo núi căn bản như: nón bảo hiểm, dây đai an toàn, các loại nút dây thông dụng, các trang thiết bị móc carabiner và công dụng đặc thù của từng loại.
09h30: Thử thách 1: leo dây xuống vách đá khô thứ nhất cao 18 m.
10h30: Thừ thách 2: leo dây xuống vách đá khô thứ hai cao 15 m.
11h30: Thử thách 3:trượt thác dài 3m
12h30: Ăn trưa dã ngoại (đoàn tự túc)
13h30: Thử thách 4: vượt thác nước với độ cao 25 m.
14h30: Thử thách 5: nhảy tự do ở độ cao 12 m.
15h30: Đi bộ leo núi về đích.
16h00: Kết thúc chương trình.
Giá: 680.000 / khách. (sáu trăm tám mươi ngàn đồng)
Dịch Vụ bao gồm:
Chi phí tổ chức vượt thác: đai, dây thừng chuyên dùng, túi chống thấm, móc khóa an toàn, nón bảo hiển, găng tay,...
Hướng dẫn viên, huấn luyện viên.
Vé sử dụng dịch vụ vượt thác.
Bảo hiểm
Xe đưa đón theo chương trình.
Không Bao Gồm:
Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình.
Nước uống.
Hóa đơn VAT.
Trang bị cá nhân: balô dựng vật dụng cá nhân; giày thể thao (leo núi).

----------


## hadinhtien79

Khám phá Langbiang Đà Lạt - Chinh phục những tầm cao



CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TEAMBUILDING
KHÁM PHÁ LANGBIANG ĐÀ LẠT- CHINH PHỤC NHỮNG TẦM CAO

-Địa điểm: Langbian – huyện Lạc Dương
-Quy mô: 20 – 100 Khách
-Đơn vị tổ chức: Dalat Discovery Travel
-Giá: Liên hệ dalatdiscover@gmail.com


Đỉnh Langbian – Một trong những nóc nhà của vùng đất Tây Nguyên huyền thoại – Nơi ghi dấu mối tình trường cửu của chàng Lang và nàng Bian – Lãnh địa của các vị thần ngự trị! Thế nhưng chặng đường đến thành công có bao giờ là dễ, con đường đến vinh quang rải đầy hoa hồng dẫu hoa lệ nhưng đầy gai góc!!! Ngọn núi cao mang hồn thiêng sông núi, nơi nhưng buôn làng đồng bào K’Ho hằng đêm vẫn nổi lửa, vang dậy tiếng cồng chiêng để chờ đón những con người có thể chinh phục ngọn núi huyền thoại… Nơi đặt những ché rựou Cần thơm nồng lâu năm được ủ gió sương của núi cao rừng sâu …Và một ngày, một đoàn thám hiểm với những con người ưu tú đến để vượt qua những thử thách để khắc tên mình lên đỉnh núi cao - ngọn núi của thần linh!!!

Chặng 1: Người con buôn làng
Hàng trăm năm qua, bất cứ ai khi muốn chinh phục LangBian huyền thoại đều phải đến xin chỉ dẫn từ người dân bản địa – những buôn làng đồng bào K’ho, và truyền thuyết của người K’Ho nói rằng: bất cứ ai muốn chinh phục LangBian đều phải đến xin chỉ dẫn từ Già Làng ở thung lũng trăm năm! Và để được chấp nhận thì bạn phải vượt qua các thử thách truyền thống để được công nhận là “người con buôn làng”. Và khi đó, bạn sẽ được các đấng thần linh chấp nhận và phù hộ, đồng thời chọn một người dẫn đường để giúp bạn có thể chinh phục ngọn LangBian - biểu tượng huyền thoại…
Vậy thung lũng trăm năm ấy ở đâu? Làm sao để được công nhận là “người con buôn làng???

Chặng 2: Ngọn đồi thần linh
Sau khi được công nhận là “người con buôn làng”, nhóm của bạn được người dẫn đường đưa lên một đỉnh đồi – Nơi những người con núi rừng nhảy điệu múa truyền thống và kính dâng lên chư thần chén nước suối với tất cả lòng tôn kính! Và khi điệu múa kết thúc cũng là lúc bản thông điệp của thần linh được gửi đi… Nước suối nguồn của cao nguyên huyền thoại sẽ ban cho những người con buôn làng sức mạnh và hơi ấm để vượt qua rừng già, sương lạnh…

Chặng 3: Thử thách rừng xanh
Con đường mòn xuyên rừng là con đường độc đạo để lên núi, dưới rừng thông bạt ngàn của cao nguyên, ánh sáng leo lắt qua khe lá, không khí đặc quánh hơi ẩm, bất chợt người dẫn đường dừng lại… Phía trước là Dốc Ảo Vọng, một rừng nấm đầy màu sắc sặc sỡ nhưng đầy nguy hiểm. Bởi ai đi qua cũng sẽ bị màu sắc lẫn hương của loài nấm này làm cho bị ảo giác mà trở nên điên dại… Nhưng đây là lối đi duy nhất để đi qua rừng, đoàn thám hiểm đứng trước thách thức: vượt qua như thế nào đây?

Chặng 4: Hẻm núi Hoa Hồng…
Nơi những khoảng trời nhưng đọng, những thảm cỏ xanh tươi cùng rừng hoa hồng khoe sắc cũng là nơi cất giữ ché rượu Cần thơm nồng của núi rừng Tây Nguyên, phần thưởng của những con người có thể chinh phục được ngọn núi huyền thoại của cao nguyên… Nhưng hoa hồng dẫu đẹp cũng đầy gai góc sắc nhọn, và có đàn sói hung dữ bảo vệ. Chỉ có những con người được thần linh lựa chọn mới có thể lấy được ché rượu linh thiêng và thơm nồng ấy…

Chặng 5: Ca khúc khải hoàn
Chỉ những con người mang dòng máu anh hùng mới có thể chinh phục đỉnh núi huyền thoại và luôn có khả năng dùng chim ưng để gọi sứ giả của núi thiêng, khúc hát khải hoàng vang lên cũng là lúc thần linh chứng nhân cho các tên tuổi anh hung…

·Mục đích của chương trình:
- Rèn luyện kỹ năng làm việc nhóm, nâng cao tinh thần đồng đội
- Nâng cao khả năng xử lý và phân tích tình huống
- Phát huy khả năng lãnh đạo nhóm và tinh thần sáng tạo
- Bồi dưỡng khát vọng cống hiến và niềm tin với công việc
- Kết hợp du lịch thắng cảnh, tìm hiểu văn hóa núi rừng Tây Nguyên, cùng các trò chơi vận động Teambuilding hấp dẫn.
·Chương trình tóm lược:
-9h30: tập trung tại chân núi LangBian: chia đội, các đội nhận tài nguyên (các trang bi cần thiết)
-10h – 16h 30: Chương trình Teambuilding chinh phục LangBian (ăn trưa trên núi)
-17h 30: Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng Thung lũng Trăm Năm
-19h – 21h30 : Gala dinner– Đêm hội Tây Nguyên – giao lưu cồng chiêng.
Giá trên bao gồm:
-Ăn trưa và tối
-Xe Jeep vận chuyển
-Rượu Cần và giao lưu cồng chiêng
-Hoa hồng, quà tặng, khăn, cờ…
-Áo mưa và nước uống (1chai 250 ml/ khách)
Không bao gồm:
- Thuế VAT,
- chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống trong bữa ăn, các bữa ăn ngoài chương trình.

----------


## hadinhtien79

Tour khám phá nông trại Đà Lạt


Có bao giờ bạn mong muốn rời xa những dòng xe tấp nập, nhịp sống vội vã, âm thanh ồn ào, quên đi những căng thẳng của cuộc sống hiện đại. Đã bao giờ bản thân bạn muốn đi tìm những khoảnh khắc, những trải nghiệm yên bình trên những cánh đồng bạt ngàn đến cuối chân trời. Hãy đến với vùng cao nguyên đầy nắng và gió, với những người nông dân bên chiếc máy cày hay đi xe máy cày trên những con đường quê,miền đất đỏ bazan sẽ sưởi ấm tâm hồn bạn, trải nghiệm công việc đồng án để cảm nhận và thấu hiểu về quê hương, đất nước, con người Việt Nam…

Xe và HDV đón quý khách tại khách sạn 
Tham quan Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm

Tham quan Làng Gà( 1 tiếng)
Du khách sẽ được người dân bản địa giới thiệu và tham quan khu dệt thổ cẩm thủ công,và tự mình dệt từng sợi vải của đồng bào dân tộc, nghe kể về truyền thuyết Làng Gà
Tham quan khu trưng bày, sản phẩm mua sắm, dạo bước một vòng làng văn hóa Darahoa
Tham gia chương trình du lịch dã ngoại nông trại:
•	 Khách được đón tiếp tại  dùng nước (nước suối, nước trái cây), snack khoai tây chiên O’star (15 phút)
•	Xem clip và nghe giới thiệu về(tại sao hình thành, nhiệm vụ, mục tiêu, hoạt động…) 
•	Giới thiệu về lịch sử và quá trình sản xuất snack khoai tây chiên.
•	Thăm quan thực tế nông trại (45 phút)
-	Nhà kho (kho lạnh, kho lớn), Nhà ươm (15 phút)
- Trải nghiệm cảm giác đi xe máy cày trên đồng khoai tây, được giới thiệu và thấy thực tế từ khi gieo hạt, ra hoa và thu hoạch (30 phút)
•	Trò chơi (45 phút)
-	Tham gia thu hoạch khoai tây, tự nướng và thưởng thức.



Tham quan nhà máy sữa Dalat Milk : Cùng tham quan nhà máy, văn phòng làm việc, thưởng thức sữa Dalat Milk miễn phí 

Xe đưa khách về khách sạn, kết thúc chương trình tham quan & hẹn gặp lại!

----------


## hadinhtien79

Du lịch khám phá cùng Nhà nông Đà lạt


Du lịch, một từ vốn đã quá quen thuộc trong cuộc sống hàng ngày. Với nhiều người, du lịch đơn thuần là một cuộc dạo chơi, cưỡi ngựa xem hoa tại điểm đến. Nhưng theo sự phát triển của xã hội, tri thức và nhu cầu khám phá của con người, du lịch đã chuyển sang nhiều dạng hình khác nhau, ứng với nhu cầu của từng lứa tuổi và sở thích. Ngày nay, homestay là một lựa chọn mới để đi, trải nghiệm cuộc sống, trải nghiệm chính mình trên những mảnh đất yên bình và giàu yếu tố văn hóa. Du lịch homestay chính là cơ hội để bạn được trực tiếp quan sát cuộc sống của người dân qua cách họ lao động, bài trí nhà cửa, văn hoá địa phương trong những sinh hoạt thường nhật. Được học thêm cách nấu ăn, bắt cá, làm bánh, cách trồng trọt, chăm sóc và thu hoạch hoa màu..., bạn cũng sẽ vận động như những thành viên trong cùng một gia đình. Cách tiếp cận gần gũi nhất với văn hóa địa phương này giúp cho du khách hiểu sâu hơn về giá trị văn hóa của các dân tộc, các vùng miền, trải nghiệm sâu sắc hơn về cuộc sống.
Trên xứ sở hình chữ S này, có nơi nào đẹp và thơ mộng như Đà Lạt, có nơi nào hơn chăng. Đà Lạt, thành phố của sương mù quanh năm giá lạnh. Cái lạnh ban cho con người bao sản vật đặc trưng, bao kỳ hoa dị thảo mà chẳng nơi nào có được. Cái lạnh làm cho má hồng thiếu nữ hay hay, cho mắt em lúng liếng. Cái lạnh làm cho con người xích lại gần nhau hơn và tình cảm với đất Cao nguyên này thêm gắn chặt. Con người Đà Lạt vốn hiền hậu thanh lịch là thế, càng tô thêm vẻ đẹp cho một thành phố – Thành phố du lịch! Thành phố mùa xuân!
Người Đà Lạt vừa chịu ảnh hưởng sâu đậm bản sắc văn hóa và đời sống tinh thần phương Đông lại sớm tiếp xúc và chịu ảnh hưởng của nền văn minh phương Tây hiện đại. Việc xử lý hài hòa các yếu tố văn hóa truyền thống và văn minh hiện đại đã hiện diện trong phong cách của người dân Đà Lạt. Từ đó phát triển những thú tiêu khiển tinh thần thanh cao như thú trồng hoa, chơi cây cảnh, chơi lan… rất phong phú và đa dạng.
Để đáp ứng những xu hướng mới của du khách trong và ngoài nước, Dalat Discovery Travel xin gửi đến quý vị chùm tour “Home stay – Đà Lạt” rất thú vị và bổ ích nhưng đáp ứng đầy đủ tất cả những yếu tố sau:
Bảo đảm an toàn cho du khách.
Nhà cửa sạch sẽ với tiện nghi đầy đủ.
Ấm cúng, thân thiện trong không khí gia đình.
Nhiều kiến thức và giá trị văn hóa bổ ích của người dân bản địa.
Cơ sở giao thông đảm bảo.

TRẢI NGHIỆM CÙNG NHÀ NÔNG TRÊN PHỐ NÚI

Trong thời gian lưu trú, du khách sẽ hoà mình vào đời sống thường nhật của những người nông dân bình dị, chuyên sản xuất các sản phẩm nông sản Đà Lạt, cùng tham gia các sinh hoạt thường nhật của người dân nông thôn, cùng đi chợ, mua thức ăn, cùng vào bếp để chế biến những món ăn truyền thống của thành phố Đà Lạt, trồng trọt - chăm sóc và thu hoạch hoa màu, tìm hiểu, tham quan những danh thắng, di tích ở địa phương. Các gia đình nông dân ở đây có nếp sinh hoạt khá ấm cúng, nhẹ nhàng, nhưng rất tình cảm; du khách sẽ thực sự tìm được cảm giác như sống trong chính căn nhà của mình.
Xóa bỏ khoảng cách: du khách sẽ nhận được sự chào đón nồng hậu của gia chủ. Thật ấm cúng làm sao khi cùng trò chuyện và nhâm nhi những ngụm chè xanh nóng hổi, như xóa tan đi bao giá lạnh và cái bỡ ngỡ phút ban đầu, tình người giờ đây đang xích lại gần hơn, bạn như đang sống trong bầu không khí sum họp của gia đình.

Trở thành nông dân “nghiệp dư”: nào là nón lá, nào là ủng, thật chuyên nghiệp làm sao! Gia chủ cũng chính là hướng dẫn viên sẽ dẫn du khách dạo quanh khu vườn, giới thiệu về các loại hoa màu có trong khu vườn, cũng như quy trình trồng – chăm sóc và thu hoạch cho từng loại sản phẩm, ngay sau đó bạn sẽ cùng với gia đình mới bắt tay vào thu hoạch bí ngồi. Bữa cơm trưa du khách sẽ cùng với gia chủ nhóm củi nấu cơm ngay tại túp lều nhỏ trong vườn. Sau bữa cơm trưa, du khách sẽ nghỉ ngơi thư giãn. Tiếp đến, du khách sẽ cùng phân loại những sản phẩm đã thu hoạch và cùng gia đình mới chuyển đến vựa thu mua. Thật hạnh phúc khi vừa đạt được những thành quả lao động!

Gia đình sum vầy: sau một ngày vất vả với công việc đồng áng, cả gia đình sum vầy bên mâm cơm ấm cúng với những món ăn mang đậm hương vị Đà Lạt. Bữa cơm kết thúc, cả gia đình sẽ cùng nhau hàn huyên tâm sự, cùng xem tivi và thưởng thức hương vị chè xanh Đà Lạt, nét văn hóa riêng trong gia đình mới của bạn.

Giấc ngủ yên lành: trong gia đình mới bạn sẽ được trang bị một căn phòng thật sạch sẽ và ấm áp. Trong tiết trời luôn se lạnh không khác mấy xứ ôn đới, được ngủ trong những căn nhà làm bằng gỗ thông (sản vật của xứ lạnh), vùi mình trong những chiếc chăn bông thật ấm áp biết bao, sẽ cho bạn giấc ngủ thật sâu sau một ngày với biết bao cảm xúc, chuẩn bị đón chờ những niềm vui mới.

Niềm vui mới lại đến: một ngày mới, khi màn sương còn bao trùm cả thành phố, tiếng chuông nhà thờ ngân vang, chính là thời điểm bạn có thể cùng gia đình mới dạo bộ trên con đường còn ẩn hiện trong sương sớm để đến với giáo đường. Cùng cầu xin cho cuộc sống yên bình trong ngôi thánh đường ẩn chứa bao mầu nhiệm thiêng liêng với dáng dấp một ngôi nhà rông, biểu tượng đặc trưng cho đồng bào dân tộc Tây Nguyên. Sau vài phút tìm chút lắng đọng nơi giáo đường, bạn sẽ quay trở về căn nhà ấm cúng, cùng vào bếp chế biến và dùng điểm tâm sáng, thưởng thức hương vị cà phê Moca hay những chén chè xanh nóng. Mở nhẹ cánh cửa gỗ, bạn sẽ thỏa thích tận hưởng không khí trong veo, yên bình của phố núi buổi bình minh. Bạn như lạc vào xứ sở thần tiên, nơi mà biết bao là hoa đang hé nở đón chào ngày mới, thông xanh reo vi vu và những chú chim đang reo vui hát ca. Buổi sáng thật nhẹ nhàng và sảng khoái!

Kiến thức mới: hôm nay bạn sẽ được học hỏi thêm kiến thức thu hoạch dâu tây với những trái dâu chín mọng đỏ ửng vô cùng thích mắt, nhưng rất dễ hỏng nếu bạn không biết nâng niu. Thu hoạch dâu xong bạn sẽ được hướng dẫn thao tác cắt tỉa lá dâu và phân loại buồng trái. Ngoài ra “hướng dẫn viên nhà nông” sẽ đưa bạn đi tham quan những khu vườn lân cận, với đủ loại nông sản, nào là bắp sú, cải thảo, súp lơ đến hành tây, khoai tây…và cả những vườn hoa đồng tiền, cẩm chướng, lay ơn…Bạn thỏa sức chứng kiến tận mắt những mặt hàng nông sản mà trước giờ bạn vẫn dùng trong cuộc sống thường nhật. Bạn sẽ tự trả lời được tất cả nhưng câu hỏi: chúng mọc lên như thế nào? Trồng và chăm sóc chúng ra làm sao?... mà trước giờ bạn vẫn băn khoăn tìm lời giải đáp.

“Hội ngộ rồi chia ly, hợp rồi lại tan - cuộc đời vẫn thế…” những ngày vui đã qua bên gia đình mới giờ đây đọng lại trong sự bịn rịn và nuối tiếc của phút chia tay. Ngay cả chú cún bé nhỏ kia hôm qua vẫn xem bạn như người xa lạ nay cũng ve vẫy đuôi chào tạm biệt. Chia tay và sẽ hẹn ngày gặp lại, giờ đây bạn đã có thêm những người bạn mới, một địa chỉ mới, một gia đình mới cho những chuyến viếng thăm Đà Lạt trong tương lai. Và với tất cả những kiến thức cũng như những kinh nghiệm quý báu trong suốt quá trình trải nghiệm vừa qua sẽ là những hành trang cho cuộc sống của bạn ngày một thành công hơn.

Lịch trình chi tiết : KHÁM PHÁ NÔNG DÂN ĐÀ LẠT.

Lịch trình tour khám phá 2 ngày 1 đêm cùng nông dân Đà Lạt
Chủ đề khám phá rau hoa Đà Lạt
- 8.30.h –9h:
Khởi hành Trung tâm TP Đà Lạt – Làng rau hoa Thái Phiên ( 5,5 km phía đông TP Đà Lạt)
- 9h – 9h30: 
Làm quen với nông dân, tìm hiểu diện tích, thông tin tổng thể về farm( lịch sử, tập quán…
- 9.h – 11h30:
Khám phá trang trại nông dân trồng rau: các loại rau trong farm ( nhân viên tuor + nông dân giới thiệu với du khách cách trồng và chăm sóc các loại rau trong farm)
Note : Xà lách các loại , ớt ngọt Đà Lạt, bó xôi, bắp cải, cải thảo, Atiso , cà chua, khoai tây,dâu tây
- 11h 30 – 13h:
- Cùng ăn cơm với nông dân và công nhân( có cơm ăn cơm có rau ăn rau).
- 13h – 13.30: Cùng nông dân chuẩn bị ra đồng ( chuẩn bị đồ lao động …)
- 13h30 –15 h: Ra đồng thu hoạch nông sản củng nông dân ( tham gia cắt rau + đóng gói ra cùng nông dân )
- 15h – 5h30:Nnghỉ ngơi nói chuyện với nông dân + công nhân.
- 13h30 – 17 h : Tự khám phá trang trại ( tham gia tìm hiểu tình cảm láng giềng xung quanh với nhau ..)
- 17h – 18 h : Về trang trại nông dân nghỉ ngới
- 18h – 19h: Ăn cơm giao lưu với nông dân công nhân 
- 19 h – Sáng ngày sau nếm mật nằm gai cùng nông dân ( trải nghiệm cảm giác se lạnh cùng nông dân... )
Sau một ngày cùng ăn cùng sống cùng làm việc với nông dân hiểu được nổi thấu khổ vất vả của họ, ăn những loại rau họ trồng tự tay mình thu hoạch chúng ta tiếp tục ngày thứ 2 tham quan trang trai hoa lang biangfarm
- Thức dậy:6h-6h30: Tạm biệt nông dân trồng rau.
- 6.30 – 7h30 p – Di chuyển ăn sáng tại trung tâm thành phố Đà lạt
- 7.30 – 8.30 p –Thưởng thức cafe cóc dọc đường dy chuyển ( cây đa giếng nước đầu đình)
Option 1 :
- 8.30 – 9.15 : Di chuyển tới trang trại hoa Langbiang Farm ( manglin – Phường 7 Đà Lạt cách trung tâm thành phố 8km về phía Tây Nam)
- 9.15p – 9h 30 :Làm quen với chủ trang trại
- 9.30p – 10h 30 p : Khám phá vẻ đẹp và con người trang trang trại Langbiang Farm
- 10h 30 p – 11.30 p : Tham quan văn phòng công ty hoa langbiang Farm ( 42 Xô Viết Nghệ Tỉnh ) Tham quan và có thể mua hoa làm quà
Option 2 : 
- 8 h 30 – 9 h : Di chuyển và tham quan vườn lan( Phước Thành – địa lan)
- 9h – 9h 30: làm quan nhà vườn.
9.30 – 11.30: Trải nghiệm nghề trồng và chăm sóc hoa. chăm sóc hoa lan , hoa hồng .....
12h 30 p : Ăn cơm.( Du khách tự túc )

----------


## hadinhtien79

Vào rừng nghe chim hót

(Theo tạp chí Dalat info )Những cánh rừng ở Nam Tây Nguyên trở thành nơi bình yên của du khách nghe chim hót,để lắng lòng với những âm điệu như các khúc ca trong trẻo ngân lên từ muôn nẻo của núi rừng

Theo chân một đoàn du khách Thái Lan vào rừng Tà Nung – một khu rừng ven thành phố Đà Lạt để nghe chim hót mới thấy sự thú vị, ngọt ngào của tour du lịch đầy mới mẻ và lãng mạn này. Hướng dẫn viên du lịch Ngô Anh Tuấn cho biết, anh đón đoàn du khách vườn Quốc gia Nam Cát Tiên. Tại đây, trong khu rừng nguyên sinh khoáng đạt chưa đựng trong lòng nó hệ thống động thực vật đa dạng, phong phú, giàu có, du khách như lạc vào thế giới đầy mê hoặc của thiên nhiên kỳ diệu. Từ mùi ẩm ướt của cỏ cây đến những tiếng thú rừng dẫn dắt cảm hứng khám phá của những bước chân ưa mạo hiểm. Đoàn du khách này do chị Wanida Srimungkol làm trưởng đoàn. Câu lạc bộ của chị gồm những người bạn với nhiều lứa tuổi, nhiều ngành nghề cùng lập nên để khám phá các vùng đất, họ đặc biệt yêu thích và tìm hiểu về các loại chim.

Theo bản đồ chim di trú họ đến Lâm đồng vào những mùa khô. Vào Nam Cát Tiên , sau khúc dạo đầu trong thảm động thực vật sinh động, họ đến với những góc rừng quy tụ, các loại chim đang say sưa hót. Từ sáng sớm đến lúc hoàng hôn, một loài chim cất lên một giai đoạn, khi rành rọt như 1 ca sĩ đang luyện thanh, phô diễn chất dọng giữa núi rừng bát ngát, có khi nhiều loài cùng cất tiếng hót như 1 dàn hợp ấm đầy mạnh mẽ. Những cảm xúc khôn tả khi đứng giữa đại ngàn và vẫn nghe ấm áp say mê. Từ Nam Cát Tiên, đoàn du khách cùng di chuyển về Đà Lạt họ có những ngày trong ruỗi trong các rừng từ khu rừng cành đồi Yên Ngựa tại Langbian đến rừng Tà Nung bát ngát. Vào rừng, ai cũng tập trung cho tiếng hót riêng. Du khách trở thành những người thẩm âm tài ba. Nghe thấy góc nào có tiếng hót là vào lôi cuốn, bước chân lại lập tức di chuyển để được nghe gần hơn mà mảnh lạc hơn. Những tiếng hót như có hấp lực lớn đến nao lòng.

Đã nhiều năm đi nghe tiếng hát tại nhiều khu rừng ở Đông Nam Á, chị Wanida Srimungkol vẫn háo hức tươi nguyên cảm xúc trước 1 cánh rừng và càng muốn bộ sưu tập âm thanh của mình dày dặn theo tháng năm, không đơn thuần là sở thích đó là cả niềm đam mê. Chia sẻ đam mê với chị còn có người chồng Piboon, anh là giảng viên đại học nhưng vẫn dành thời gian rảnh rỗi trong năm đi cùng vợ. Giờ tổ ấm của họ có thêm thành viên mới là cậu bé Silp, mới gần 2 tuổi bé được bố mẹ dận theo chuyến du lịch của mình. Tuy vất vả với việc chăm con trong cả hành trình, nhưng cả 2 vợ chồng anh chị luôn hỗ trợ nhau để có thể cảm thụ được vẻ đẹp của rừng và nghe chim hót. Trong hành trình, họ chuẩn bị đầy đủ các loại máy hiện đại để không chỉ được nghe âm thanh mà còn được ngắm nhìn con chim lẻ loi đâu đó trên cánh cây hay từng đàn chim bay về tổ mỗi buổi chiều tà. Nếu tiếng chim buổi sáng như tiếng reo vui chào ngày mới thì đến cuối ngày, từ trong tiếng hót ấy như có niềm ước mong sum họp. Cùng tập hợp với nhau trong câu lạc bộ, các thành viên chia sẻ cảm xúc và tư liệu thu thập được. Qua mỗi vùng đất trên website để chia sẽ niềm đam mê tới đông đảo bạn bè. Trong các chuyến đi, không ít họ phát hiện ra các loài chim lạ, chim quý và những câu chuyện bất tận về các loại chim lại cứ thôi thúc những bước chân lên đường.

Trong một tuần rong ruổi qua các cánh rừng Lâm Đồng đoàn du khách cùng trải nghiệm, hoà vào thiên nhiên để tận hưởng vẻ đẹp bất tận. Họ dậy sớm, về trể, cùng đưa con nhỏ vào rừng và truyền tình yêu thiên nhiên cho tâm hồn còn non trẻ, bước đầu nhận biết về thế giới xung quanh. Cùng trải nghiệm vài khoảnh khắc trong quảng hành trình ấy để lại thấy hồi sinh những cảm xúc thật tươi tắn, mở rộng với những người bạn đầy cá tính và mê say...

----------


## hadinhtien79

Tour Đà Lạt về đêm


    Khi mặt trời tắt nắng, cũng là lúc những cơn gió mang theo hơi lạnh len qua những rặng thông già phà vào phố núi tĩnh mịch, yên ả một làn sương mỏng phủ lên hoa cỏ, lên bờ vai người lữ khách lãng du. Đêm Đà Lạt là thế đấy!Co bao giờ quý khách muốn thử một lần rong ruổi trong đêm để xem phố núi lãng mạn đến thế nào không? Nếu đã có câu trả lời của mình thì cũng luôn muốn dành cho quý khách một đêm Đà Lạt thật tuyệt vời:
    - 7h30 : Sau khi dùng bữa tối , xe và HDV cty Dalat Discovey Travel hân hạnh đón quý khách tại khách sạn và
    - Xuôi theo con đường Tình Tự (Đinh Tiên Hoàng) quý khách sẽ đi qua những cung đường lãng mạng nhất của một Paris thu nhỏ khi trăng lên, nơi mà những ngọn đồi sáng lên trong đêm trường tĩnh mịch với những ngôi nhà kính đầy sức sống lung linh ánh đèn.
    - Và hít một hơi thật sâu đi dọc theo phố biệt thự Trần Hưng Đạo, nhìn về hồ Xuân Hương và đồi cù, những mái ngói cổ kính ẩn dưới tán thông già, để rồi lặng người đi với sự lãng mạng của thành phố cao nguyên về đêm.
    -Các biệt thự cổ kính xuất hiện mờ ảo dưới ánh đèn và rừng thông, theo hướng đường Hùng Vương , nhìn về phía Thái Phiên các ngôi nhà trồng rau và hoa dưới ánh đèn đã dần lộ ra , tầng tầng, lớp lớp , giống như ccung điện tráng lệ, cả bầu trời rực sang dưới ánh đèn. Đây là nơi đẹp nhất mà quý khách có thể nhìn thấy một Đà Lạt khác – Đà Lạt về đêm
    - Khi những làn sương đã kịp len lõi vào lòng quý khách, cũng là lúc xe đưa quý khách đến một điểm dừng chân tìm hơi ấm bên những ly café, ngắm phố núi lấp lánh ánh đèn hay những tán rừng đang say ngủ, hay giản đơn là hoà mình theo giai điệu, câu hát của thành phố buồn!
    -10h: Xe và HDV đưa quý khách về KS,
    Kết thúc chương trình – Chúc ngủ ngon!
    Ghi chú : Quý khách có thể chọn đi uống cafe hoặc cùng HDV dạo phố , vẽ hình chân dung để lưu lại kỷ niệm chuyến đi Đà Lạt , sau đó thưởng thức ly sữa đậu nành nóng trong cái thời tiết lạnh

----------


## hadinhtien79

Một đêm trong rừng vắng


Đi bộ tham quan làng dân tộc Darahoa, tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán và bản sắc văn hóa của đồng bào dân tộc bản địa K’Ho, khám phá các công trình đặc sắc như: nhà trên cây, nhà tổ chim, nhà tắm lộ thiên, nhà tắm trong lòng đất….bên cạnh là dòng suối hoang sơ và thiên nhiên kỳ thú của rừng nguyên sinh.

Ngày 1: Đà Lạt – Đá Tiên – Núi Voi (Ăn trưa, tối ).
- 7h30 sáng : Hướng dẫn Công ty Dalat Discovery đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn (Hướng dẫn sẽ liên lạc với đoàn trước khi đoàn đến Đà Lạt), khởi hành đến khu du lịch hồ Tuyền Lâm, tham gia chương trình teambuilding: “Đường đến đỉnh vinh quang” – trong hành trình chinh phục đỉnh núi Pinhatt (1.700 m) – Chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt và hồ Tuyền Lâm thơ mộng – băng qua rừng rậm để thử thách sức mạnh của từng đội . Cùng các trò chơi teamworks đầy thú vị sẽ thử thách khả năng xử lý cũng như tinh thần đoàn kết của các đội, của đoàn trong suốt hành trình. (Đoàn dùng bữa trưa trên núi)

Khởi hành chinh phục đỉnh núi Pinhatt (1.700 m) – Chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt và hồ Tuyền Lâm.
Đoàn đến khu du lịch sinh thái Núi Voi, nhận phòng (nhà sàn dài, nhà trên cây). Tham quan nhà sàn, nhà trên cây, phòng tắm trong lòng đất và khám phá dòng suối hoang sơ, thiên nhiên kỳ thú của rừng nguyên sinh. Đoàn có thể tự do tắm suối (tắm tiên).
Đoàn cắm trại , ăn tối, sinh hoạt lửa trại, thưởng thức khoai lang nướng trong cái se lạnh của không khí Đà Lạt.

Đoàn cắm trại nghỉ đêm đêm trong lều tại KDL Núi Voi 

Ngày 2: Núi Voi - Đà Lạt (Ăn sáng)

Đoàn ăn sáng, thưởng thức trà, cà phê cùng với tiếng suối chảy róc rách và tiếng chào bình minh của lũ chim rừng dậy sớm bên bếp lửa hồng. Khởi hành tham quan làng dân tộc Darahoa của đồng bào dân tộc bản địa K’Ho, tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán, tham quan vườn hồng, vườn bắp, vườn cà phê. Tập trung, nghe giới thiệu về lịch sử hình thành Khu du lịch sinh thái Núi Voi, những nổ lực của doanh nghiệp trong việc cải thiện và tạo điều kiện về công việc và cuộc sống cho đồng bào dân tộc bản địa, các hoạt động bảo vệ và phòng chống chặt và phá rừng…Đi bộ tham quan làng dân tộc Darahoa, tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán và bản sắc văn hóa của đồng bào dân tộc bản địa K’Ho, khám phá các công trình đặc sắc như: nhà trên cây, nhà tổ chim, nhà tắm lộ thiên, nhà tắm trong lòng đất….bên cạnh là dòng suối hoang sơ và thiên nhiên kỳ thú của rừng nguyên sinh.

Đoàn làm thủ tục trả phòng . Hướng dẫn chia tay đoàn, hẹn gặp lại.
Kết thúc chương trình.
Giá tour: 590,000 VND/pax (áp dụng cho đoàn 10 pax trở lên).
Bao gồm: Hướng dẫn, vé tham quan, các bữa ăn trong chương trình, phòng nghỉ ( ngủ lều trại ), khoai lang, trà, cà phê, phí phục vụ.
Không bao gồm: Cưỡi voi, câu cá, VAT và các chi phí cá nhân khác.
Công ty Dalat Discovery miễn phí nước suối, lửa trại và bảo hiểm cho đoàn
Lưu ý:

1. Thời gian trong chương trình linh động thay đổi theo điều kiện thời tiết thực tế.
2. Quý khách khi đi cần mang theo giấy CMND hoặc Hộ chiếu (Bản chính), Giấy khai sinh (trẻ em) nên mang theo hành lý gọn nhẹ, không mang valy lớn.
3. Vui lòng ăn mặc đơn giản và mang giày bata, để thuận tiện trong việc leo núi.

Giá vé cho trẻ em:

1. Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Được miễn phí vé dịch vụ (ăn chung, ngủ chung với cha mẹ) Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, em thứ hai trở lên phải mua ½ vé.
2. Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 11 tuổi phải mua 50% vé dịch vụ (ăn riêng, ngủ chung với cha mẹ). Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em từ 5 - 11 tuổi, em thứ hai trở lên phải mua 1 suất giường đơn.
3. Trẻ em 11 tuổi trở lên phải mua một vé.

----------


## hadinhtien79

Du lịch khám phá cùng Nhà nông Đà lạt


Du lịch, một từ vốn đã quá quen thuộc trong cuộc sống hàng ngày. Với nhiều người, du lịch đơn thuần là một cuộc dạo chơi, cưỡi ngựa xem hoa tại điểm đến. Nhưng theo sự phát triển của xã hội, tri thức và nhu cầu khám phá của con người, du lịch đã chuyển sang nhiều dạng hình khác nhau, ứng với nhu cầu của từng lứa tuổi và sở thích. Ngày nay, homestay là một lựa chọn mới để đi, trải nghiệm cuộc sống, trải nghiệm chính mình trên những mảnh đất yên bình và giàu yếu tố văn hóa. Du lịch homestay chính là cơ hội để bạn được trực tiếp quan sát cuộc sống của người dân qua cách họ lao động, bài trí nhà cửa, văn hoá địa phương trong những sinh hoạt thường nhật. Được học thêm cách nấu ăn, bắt cá, làm bánh, cách trồng trọt, chăm sóc và thu hoạch hoa màu..., bạn cũng sẽ vận động như những thành viên trong cùng một gia đình. Cách tiếp cận gần gũi nhất với văn hóa địa phương này giúp cho du khách hiểu sâu hơn về giá trị văn hóa của các dân tộc, các vùng miền, trải nghiệm sâu sắc hơn về cuộc sống.
Trên xứ sở hình chữ S này, có nơi nào đẹp và thơ mộng như Đà Lạt, có nơi nào hơn chăng. Đà Lạt, thành phố của sương mù quanh năm giá lạnh. Cái lạnh ban cho con người bao sản vật đặc trưng, bao kỳ hoa dị thảo mà chẳng nơi nào có được. Cái lạnh làm cho má hồng thiếu nữ hay hay, cho mắt em lúng liếng. Cái lạnh làm cho con người xích lại gần nhau hơn và tình cảm với đất Cao nguyên này thêm gắn chặt. Con người Đà Lạt vốn hiền hậu thanh lịch là thế, càng tô thêm vẻ đẹp cho một thành phố – Thành phố du lịch! Thành phố mùa xuân!
Người Đà Lạt vừa chịu ảnh hưởng sâu đậm bản sắc văn hóa và đời sống tinh thần phương Đông lại sớm tiếp xúc và chịu ảnh hưởng của nền văn minh phương Tây hiện đại. Việc xử lý hài hòa các yếu tố văn hóa truyền thống và văn minh hiện đại đã hiện diện trong phong cách của người dân Đà Lạt. Từ đó phát triển những thú tiêu khiển tinh thần thanh cao như thú trồng hoa, chơi cây cảnh, chơi lan… rất phong phú và đa dạng.
Để đáp ứng những xu hướng mới của du khách trong và ngoài nước, Dalat Discovery Travel xin gửi đến quý vị chùm tour “Home stay – Đà Lạt” rất thú vị và bổ ích nhưng đáp ứng đầy đủ tất cả những yếu tố sau:
Bảo đảm an toàn cho du khách.
Nhà cửa sạch sẽ với tiện nghi đầy đủ.
Ấm cúng, thân thiện trong không khí gia đình.
Nhiều kiến thức và giá trị văn hóa bổ ích của người dân bản địa.
Cơ sở giao thông đảm bảo.

TRẢI NGHIỆM CÙNG NHÀ NÔNG TRÊN PHỐ NÚI

Trong thời gian lưu trú, du khách sẽ hoà mình vào đời sống thường nhật của những người nông dân bình dị, chuyên sản xuất các sản phẩm nông sản Đà Lạt, cùng tham gia các sinh hoạt thường nhật của người dân nông thôn, cùng đi chợ, mua thức ăn, cùng vào bếp để chế biến những món ăn truyền thống của thành phố Đà Lạt, trồng trọt - chăm sóc và thu hoạch hoa màu, tìm hiểu, tham quan những danh thắng, di tích ở địa phương. Các gia đình nông dân ở đây có nếp sinh hoạt khá ấm cúng, nhẹ nhàng, nhưng rất tình cảm; du khách sẽ thực sự tìm được cảm giác như sống trong chính căn nhà của mình.

Xóa bỏ khoảng cách: du khách sẽ nhận được sự chào đón nồng hậu của gia chủ. Thật ấm cúng làm sao khi cùng trò chuyện và nhâm nhi những ngụm chè xanh nóng hổi, như xóa tan đi bao giá lạnh và cái bỡ ngỡ phút ban đầu, tình người giờ đây đang xích lại gần hơn, bạn như đang sống trong bầu không khí sum họp của gia đình.

Trở thành nông dân “nghiệp dư”: nào là nón lá, nào là ủng, thật chuyên nghiệp làm sao! Gia chủ cũng chính là hướng dẫn viên sẽ dẫn du khách dạo quanh khu vườn, giới thiệu về các loại hoa màu có trong khu vườn, cũng như quy trình trồng – chăm sóc và thu hoạch cho từng loại sản phẩm, ngay sau đó bạn sẽ cùng với gia đình mới bắt tay vào thu hoạch bí ngồi. Bữa cơm trưa du khách sẽ cùng với gia chủ nhóm củi nấu cơm ngay tại túp lều nhỏ trong vườn. Sau bữa cơm trưa, du khách sẽ nghỉ ngơi thư giãn. Tiếp đến, du khách sẽ cùng phân loại những sản phẩm đã thu hoạch và cùng gia đình mới chuyển đến vựa thu mua. Thật hạnh phúc khi vừa đạt được những thành quả lao động!

Gia đình sum vầy: sau một ngày vất vả với công việc đồng áng, cả gia đình sum vầy bên mâm cơm ấm cúng với những món ăn mang đậm hương vị Đà Lạt. Bữa cơm kết thúc, cả gia đình sẽ cùng nhau hàn huyên tâm sự, cùng xem tivi và thưởng thức hương vị chè xanh Đà Lạt, nét văn hóa riêng trong gia đình mới của bạn.

Giấc ngủ yên lành: trong gia đình mới bạn sẽ được trang bị một căn phòng thật sạch sẽ và ấm áp. Trong tiết trời luôn se lạnh không khác mấy xứ ôn đới, được ngủ trong những căn nhà làm bằng gỗ thông (sản vật của xứ lạnh), vùi mình trong những chiếc chăn bông thật ấm áp biết bao, sẽ cho bạn giấc ngủ thật sâu sau một ngày với biết bao cảm xúc, chuẩn bị đón chờ những niềm vui mới.

Niềm vui mới lại đến: một ngày mới, khi màn sương còn bao trùm cả thành phố, tiếng chuông nhà thờ ngân vang, chính là thời điểm bạn có thể cùng gia đình mới dạo bộ trên con đường còn ẩn hiện trong sương sớm để đến với giáo đường. Cùng cầu xin cho cuộc sống yên bình trong ngôi thánh đường ẩn chứa bao mầu nhiệm thiêng liêng với dáng dấp một ngôi nhà rông, biểu tượng đặc trưng cho đồng bào dân tộc Tây Nguyên. Sau vài phút tìm chút lắng đọng nơi giáo đường, bạn sẽ quay trở về căn nhà ấm cúng, cùng vào bếp chế biến và dùng điểm tâm sáng, thưởng thức hương vị cà phê Moca hay những chén chè xanh nóng. Mở nhẹ cánh cửa gỗ, bạn sẽ thỏa thích tận hưởng không khí trong veo, yên bình của phố núi buổi bình minh. Bạn như lạc vào xứ sở thần tiên, nơi mà biết bao là hoa đang hé nở đón chào ngày mới, thông xanh reo vi vu và những chú chim đang reo vui hát ca. Buổi sáng thật nhẹ nhàng và sảng khoái!

Kiến thức mới:hôm nay bạn sẽ được học hỏi thêm kiến thức thu hoạch dâu tây với những trái dâu chín mọng đỏ ửng vô cùng thích mắt, nhưng rất dễ hỏng nếu bạn không biết nâng niu. Thu hoạch dâu xong bạn sẽ được hướng dẫn thao tác cắt tỉa lá dâu và phân loại buồng trái. Ngoài ra “hướng dẫn viên nhà nông” sẽ đưa bạn đi tham quan những khu vườn lân cận, với đủ loại nông sản, nào là bắp sú, cải thảo, súp lơ đến hành tây, khoai tây…và cả những vườn hoa đồng tiền, cẩm chướng, lay ơn…Bạn thỏa sức chứng kiến tận mắt những mặt hàng nông sản mà trước giờ bạn vẫn dùng trong cuộc sống thường nhật. Bạn sẽ tự trả lời được tất cả nhưng câu hỏi: chúng mọc lên như thế nào? Trồng và chăm sóc chúng ra làm sao?... mà trước giờ bạn vẫn băn khoăn tìm lời giải đáp.

“Hội ngộ rồi chia ly, hợp rồi lại tan - cuộc đời vẫn thế…” những ngày vui đã qua bên gia đình mới giờ đây đọng lại trong sự bịn rịn và nuối tiếc của phút chia tay. Ngay cả chú cún bé nhỏ kia hôm qua vẫn xem bạn như người xa lạ nay cũng ve vẫy đuôi chào tạm biệt. Chia tay và sẽ hẹn ngày gặp lại, giờ đây bạn đã có thêm những người bạn mới, một địa chỉ mới, một gia đình mới cho những chuyến viếng thăm Đà Lạt trong tương lai. Và với tất cả những kiến thức cũng như những kinh nghiệm quý báu trong suốt quá trình trải nghiệm vừa qua sẽ là những hành trang cho cuộc sống của bạn ngày một thành công hơn.

Lịch trình chi tiết : KHÁM PHÁ NÔNG DÂN ĐÀ LẠT.

Lịch trình tour khám phá 2 ngày 1 đêm cùng nông dân Đà Lạt
Chủ đề khám phá rau hoa Đà Lạt
- 8.30.h –9h:
Khởi hành Trung tâm TP Đà Lạt – Làng rau hoa Thái Phiên ( 5,5 km phía đông TP Đà Lạt)
- 9h – 9h30: 
Làm quen với nông dân, tìm hiểu diện tích, thông tin tổng thể về farm( lịch sử, tập quán…
- 9.h – 11h30:
Khám phá trang trại nông dân trồng rau: các loại rau trong farm ( nhân viên tuor + nông dân giới thiệu với du khách cách trồng và chăm sóc các loại rau trong farm)
Note : Xà lách các loại , ớt ngọt Đà Lạt, bó xôi, bắp cải, cải thảo, Atiso , cà chua, khoai tây,dâu tây
- 11h 30 – 13h:
- Cùng ăn cơm với nông dân và công nhân( có cơm ăn cơm có rau ăn rau).
- 13h – 13.30: Cùng nông dân chuẩn bị ra đồng ( chuẩn bị đồ lao động …)
- 13h30 –15 h: Ra đồng thu hoạch nông sản củng nông dân ( tham gia cắt rau + đóng gói ra cùng nông dân )
- 15h – 5h30:Nnghỉ ngơi nói chuyện với nông dân + công nhân.
- 13h30 – 17 h : Tự khám phá trang trại ( tham gia tìm hiểu tình cảm láng giềng xung quanh với nhau ..)
- 17h – 18 h : Về trang trại nông dân nghỉ ngới
- 18h – 19h: Ăn cơm giao lưu với nông dân công nhân 
- 19 h – Sáng ngày sau nếm mật nằm gai cùng nông dân ( trải nghiệm cảm giác se lạnh cùng nông dân... )
Sau một ngày cùng ăn cùng sống cùng làm việc với nông dân hiểu được nổi thấu khổ vất vả của họ, ăn những loại rau họ trồng tự tay mình thu hoạch chúng ta tiếp tục ngày thứ 2 tham quan trang trại hoa langbiang farm
- Thức dậy:6h-6h30: Tạm biệt nông dân trồng rau.
- 6.30 – 7h30 p – Di chuyển ăn sáng tại trung tâm thành phố Đà lạt
- 7.30 – 8.30 p –Thưởng thức cafe cóc dọc đường dy chuyển ( cây đa giếng nước đầu đình)
Option 1 :
- 8.30 – 9.15 : Di chuyển tới trang trại hoa Langbiang Farm ( manglin – Phường 7 Đà Lạt cách trung tâm thành phố 8km về phía Tây Nam)
- 9.15p – 9h 30 :Làm quen với chủ trang trại
- 9.30p – 10h 30 p : Khám phá vẻ đẹp và con người trang trang trại Langbiang Farm
- 10h 30 p – 11.30 p : Tham quan văn phòng công ty hoa langbiang Farm ( 42 Xô Viết Nghệ Tỉnh ) Tham quan và có thể mua hoa làm quà
Option 2 : 
- 8 h 30 – 9 h : Di chuyển và tham quan vườn lan( Phước Thành – địa lan)
- 9h – 9h 30: làm quan nhà vườn.
9.30 – 11.30: Trải nghiệm nghề trồng và chăm sóc hoa. chăm sóc hoa lan , hoa hồng .....
12h 30 p : Ăn cơm.( Du khách tự túc )
Giá tour : Liên hệ info@khamphadalat.com , hotline 0947126888

----------


## hadinhtien79

Tour khám phá nông trại Đà Lạt


Có bao giờ bạn mong muốn rời xa những dòng xe tấp nập, nhịp sống vội vã, âm thanh ồn ào, quên đi những căng thẳng của cuộc sống hiện đại. Đã bao giờ bản thân bạn muốn đi tìm những khoảnh khắc, những trải nghiệm yên bình trên những cánh đồng bạt ngàn đến cuối chân trời. Hãy đến với vùng cao nguyên đầy nắng và gió, với những người nông dân bên chiếc máy cày hay đi xe máy cày trên những con đường quê,miền đất đỏ bazan sẽ sưởi ấm tâm hồn bạn, trải nghiệm công việc đồng án để cảm nhận và thấu hiểu về quê hương, đất nước, con người Việt Nam…

Xe và HDV đón quý khách tại khách sạn 

Tham quan Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm

Tham quan Làng Gà
Du khách sẽ được người dân bản địa giới thiệu và tham quan khu dệt thổ cẩm thủ công,và tự mình dệt từng sợi vải của đồng bào dân tộc, nghe kể về truyền thuyết Làng Gà
Tham quan khu trưng bày, sản phẩm mua sắm, dạo bước một vòng làng văn hóa Darahoa
Tham gia chương trình du lịch dã ngoại nông trại:
•     Khách được đón tiếp tại Guest house: dùng nước (nước suối, nước trái cây), snack khoai tây chiên O’star (15 phút)
•    Xem clip và nghe giới thiệu về O’star Farm (tại sao hình thành, nhiệm vụ, mục tiêu, hoạt động…) 
•    Giới thiệu về lịch sử và quá trình sản xuất snack khoai tây chiên.
•    Thăm quan thực tế nông trại 
-    Nhà kho (kho lạnh, kho lớn), Nhà ươm 
- Trải nghiệm cảm giác đi xe máy cày trên đồng khoai tây, được giới thiệu và thấy thực tế từ khi gieo hạt, ra hoa và thu hoạch 
•    Trò chơi 
-    Tham gia thu hoạch khoai tây, tự nướng và thưởng thức.



Tham quan nhà máy sữa Đà Lạt Milk : Cùng tham quan nhà máy, văn phòng làm việc, thưởng thức sữa Dalat Milk miễn phí 

Xe đưa khách về khách sạn, kết thúc chương trình tham quan & hẹn gặp lại!

----------


## hadinhtien79

Kỳ thú đêm đà lạt 


Rời xa những ánh đèn lộng lẫy nơi trung tâm thành phố, mất khoảng 30 phút chạy xe, tôi dừng lại trên đoạn cuối của con đường Hùng Vương và bất chợt nhận ra: đêm Đà Lạt rất khác. Giữa những đồi thông tối như hũ nút, một rừng ánh sáng hiện ra, lung linh và huyền ảo trong màn sương mỏng ngày mùa đông. Từng lớp, từng lớp, trùng trùng điệp điệp và cứ thế kéo mãi ra xa rồi thi nhau tỏa sáng. Thấy tôi có vẻ ngỡ ngàng, anh Ngô Anh Tuấn (một dân du lịch Đà Lạt kỳ cựu) giải thích: “Vào ban đêm, người dân Nam Hồ, Thái Phiên thường thắp đèn chữ U trong các nhà kính để hối thúc sự tăng trưởng cho cây con. Chính điều này đã tạo ra những nấc thang ánh sáng trải dài trên các sườn đồi khiến cả một vùng trời rực rỡ trong đêm”. Anh Tuấn còn cho biết thêm, nhiều lần dẫn khách du lịch đến đây tham quan họ đều tỏ ra thích thú và ngạc nhiên trước cảnh tượng này. Thậm chí, nhiều du khách còn đề nghị thiết kế tour tham quan kết hợp xuống tận các nhà vườn để tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất, phát triển của cây, chụp hình lưu niệm hoặc đốt lửa cắm trại trong rừng thông. Du Lịch Đà Lạt - Khám Phá Đà Lạt - du lich da lat - tour du lich da lat

Để có thể khám phá điều kỳ thú này, du khách chỉ cần chạy xe qua tuyến đường Trần Hưng Đạo, Hùng Vương theo hướng đi Trại Mát khoảng 7km. Một chuyến hành trình bắt đầu, trong ánh sáng vàng vọt của những trụ đèn đường, những vạt hoa dại bên cạnh tòa biệt thự cổ hiện ra mờ ảo đầy thi vị. Thêm nữa, một đoạn đường tối đen giữa rừng thông như thử lòng can đảm của người lữ khách. Để rồi đích đến là cả một thung lũng ánh sáng trước mắt với nhiều cung bậc cảm xúc khác nhau. Trong cái lạnh se sắt, du khách cùng nhau chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kỳ ảo của ánh sáng như là một trải nghiệm thú vị với đêm Đà Lạt khi đã quá nhàm chán với việc đi dạo bờ hồ, ngồi uống café hay đi mua sắm mỗi khi phố núi lên đèn.

----------


## hadinhtien79

Kỳ thú đêm đà lạt 


Rời xa những ánh đèn lộng lẫy nơi trung tâm thành phố, mất khoảng 30 phút chạy xe, tôi dừng lại trên đoạn cuối của con đường Hùng Vương và bất chợt nhận ra: đêm Đà Lạt rất khác. Giữa những đồi thông tối như hũ nút, một rừng ánh sáng hiện ra, lung linh và huyền ảo trong màn sương mỏng ngày mùa đông. Từng lớp, từng lớp, trùng trùng điệp điệp và cứ thế kéo mãi ra xa rồi thi nhau tỏa sáng. Thấy tôi có vẻ ngỡ ngàng, anh Ngô Anh Tuấn (một dân du lịch Đà Lạt kỳ cựu) giải thích: “Vào ban đêm, người dân Nam Hồ, Thái Phiên thường thắp đèn chữ U trong các nhà kính để hối thúc sự tăng trưởng cho cây con. Chính điều này đã tạo ra những nấc thang ánh sáng trải dài trên các sườn đồi khiến cả một vùng trời rực rỡ trong đêm”. Anh Tuấn còn cho biết thêm, nhiều lần dẫn khách du lịch đến đây tham quan họ đều tỏ ra thích thú và ngạc nhiên trước cảnh tượng này. Thậm chí, nhiều du khách còn đề nghị thiết kế tour tham quan kết hợp xuống tận các nhà vườn để tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất, phát triển của cây, chụp hình lưu niệm hoặc đốt lửa cắm trại trong rừng thông. Du Lịch Đà Lạt - Khám Phá Đà Lạt - du lich da lat - tour du lich da lat

Để có thể khám phá điều kỳ thú này, du khách chỉ cần chạy xe qua tuyến đường Trần Hưng Đạo, Hùng Vương theo hướng đi Trại Mát khoảng 7km. Một chuyến hành trình bắt đầu, trong ánh sáng vàng vọt của những trụ đèn đường, những vạt hoa dại bên cạnh tòa biệt thự cổ hiện ra mờ ảo đầy thi vị. Thêm nữa, một đoạn đường tối đen giữa rừng thông như thử lòng can đảm của người lữ khách. Để rồi đích đến là cả một thung lũng ánh sáng trước mắt với nhiều cung bậc cảm xúc khác nhau. Trong cái lạnh se sắt, du khách cùng nhau chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kỳ ảo của ánh sáng như là một trải nghiệm thú vị với đêm Đà Lạt khi đã quá nhàm chán với việc đi dạo bờ hồ, ngồi uống café hay đi mua sắm mỗi khi phố núi lên đèn.

----------


## hadinhtien79

Một đêm trong rừng vắng


Đi bộ tham quan làng dân tộc Darahoa, tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán và bản sắc văn hóa của đồng bào dân tộc bản địa K’Ho, khám phá các công trình đặc sắc như: nhà trên cây, nhà tổ chim, nhà tắm lộ thiên, nhà tắm trong lòng đất….bên cạnh là dòng suối hoang sơ và thiên nhiên kỳ thú của rừng nguyên sinh.

Ngày 1: Đà Lạt – Đá Tiên – Núi Voi (Ăn trưa, tối ).
- 7h30 sáng : Hướng dẫn Công ty Dalat Discovery đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn (Hướng dẫn sẽ liên lạc với đoàn trước khi đoàn đến Đà Lạt), khởi hành đến khu du lịch hồ Tuyền Lâm, tham gia chương trình teambuilding: “Đường đến đỉnh vinh quang” – trong hành trình chinh phục đỉnh núi Pinhatt (1.700 m) – Chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt và hồ Tuyền Lâm thơ mộng – băng qua rừng rậm để thử thách sức mạnh của từng đội . Cùng các trò chơi teamworks đầy thú vị sẽ thử thách khả năng xử lý cũng như tinh thần đoàn kết của các đội, của đoàn trong suốt hành trình. (Đoàn dùng bữa trưa trên núi)

Khởi hành chinh phục đỉnh núi Pinhatt (1.700 m) – Chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt và hồ Tuyền Lâm.
Đoàn đến khu du lịch sinh thái Núi Voi, nhận phòng (nhà sàn dài, nhà trên cây). Tham quan nhà sàn, nhà trên cây, phòng tắm trong lòng đất và khám phá dòng suối hoang sơ, thiên nhiên kỳ thú của rừng nguyên sinh. Đoàn có thể tự do tắm suối (tắm tiên).
Đoàn cắm trại , ăn tối, sinh hoạt lửa trại, thưởng thức khoai lang nướng trong cái se lạnh của không khí Đà Lạt.
Đoàn cắm trại nghỉ đêm đêm trong lều tại KDL Núi Voi 

Ngày 2: Núi Voi - Đà Lạt (Ăn sáng)

Đoàn ăn sáng, thưởng thức trà, cà phê cùng với tiếng suối chảy róc rách và tiếng chào bình minh của lũ chim rừng dậy sớm bên bếp lửa hồng. Khởi hành tham quan làng dân tộc Darahoa của đồng bào dân tộc bản địa K’Ho, tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán, tham quan vườn hồng, vườn bắp, vườn cà phê. Tập trung, nghe giới thiệu về lịch sử hình thành Khu du lịch sinh thái Núi Voi, những nổ lực của doanh nghiệp trong việc cải thiện và tạo điều kiện về công việc và cuộc sống cho đồng bào dân tộc bản địa, các hoạt động bảo vệ và phòng chống chặt và phá rừng…Đi bộ tham quan làng dân tộc Darahoa, tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán và bản sắc văn hóa của đồng bào dân tộc bản địa K’Ho, khám phá các công trình đặc sắc như: nhà trên cây, nhà tổ chim, nhà tắm lộ thiên, nhà tắm trong lòng đất….bên cạnh là dòng suối hoang sơ và thiên nhiên kỳ thú của rừng nguyên sinh.

Đoàn làm thủ tục trả phòng . Hướng dẫn chia tay đoàn, hẹn gặp lại.
Kết thúc chương trình.
Giá tour: 590,000 VND/pax (áp dụng cho đoàn 10 pax trở lên).
Bao gồm: Hướng dẫn, vé tham quan, các bữa ăn trong chương trình, phòng nghỉ ( ngủ lều trại ), khoai lang, trà, cà phê, phí phục vụ.
Không bao gồm: Cưỡi voi, câu cá, VAT và các chi phí cá nhân khác.
Công ty Dalat Discovery miễn phí nước suối, lửa trại và bảo hiểm cho đoàn
Lưu ý:

1. Thời gian trong chương trình linh động thay đổi theo điều kiện thời tiết thực tế.
2. Quý khách khi đi cần mang theo giấy CMND hoặc Hộ chiếu (Bản chính), Giấy khai sinh (trẻ em) nên mang theo hành lý gọn nhẹ, không mang valy lớn.
3. Vui lòng ăn mặc đơn giản và mang giày bata, để thuận tiện trong việc leo núi.

Giá vé cho trẻ em:

1. Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Được miễn phí vé dịch vụ (ăn chung, ngủ chung với cha mẹ) Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, em thứ hai trở lên phải mua ½ vé.
2. Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 11 tuổi phải mua 50% vé dịch vụ (ăn riêng, ngủ chung với cha mẹ). Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em từ 5 - 11 tuổi, em thứ hai trở lên phải mua 1 suất giường đơn.
3. Trẻ em 11 tuổi trở lên phải mua một vé.

----------


## hadinhtien79

Tour đà lạt - du lịch sinh thái khám phá Đà Lạt


TOUR DU LỊCH SINH THÁI – DALAT DISCOVERY TRAVEL
HƠI THỞ PHỐ HOA
Có bao giờ bạn mong muốn rời xa những dòng xe tấp nập, những khói thuốc, còi xe và căng thẳng của công việc để đi tìm cho mình những khoảng khắc bình yên? Những cơn gió len giữa thông già như khúc hát của đại ngàn luôn chào đón những người lữ khách đến với phố hoa Đà Lạt!

Ngày 1: 
- 8h 00: Xe xuất phát đi hồ Tuyền Lâm
- 8h 15 – 15h: Đoàn tham quan, trekking tại khu du lịch hồ Tuyền Lâm, tham quan thiền viện Trúc Lâm, trekking chinh phục đỉnh Pinhatt, băng qua rừng già nguyên sinh, rừng thông của Đà Lạt, ngắm cảnh hồ Tuyền Lâm từ trên cao…
- 11h 30: Ăn trưa tại đỉnh Pinhatt (thức ăn nhanh)
- 14h-15h: Tham quan ngắm cảnh tại khu du lịch Nam Qua – hồ Tuyền Lâm: cưỡi voi, ăn thịt rừng…
- 15h30: Đi thuyền trên hồ Tuyền Lâm.
- 16h 00: xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn.
- 20h 00: Tham quan Đà Lạt về đêm – dạo quanh thành phố hoa – uống café tại một quán café nổi tiếng trữ tình của Đà Lạt.

Ngày 2: Tour đồng quê
- 8h 00: Xe xuất phát đi Dankia – suối Vàng.
- Trên đường tham quan vườn dâu, các vườn rau, trang trại chăn nuôi động vật hoang dã…
- Tham quan thác Ancroet, đập suối Vàng.
- 11h 30: Ăn trưa tại quán ăn Thung Lũng Xanh
- 13h 30: Tham quan khu du lịch Thung Lũng Vàng.
- 14h 30: Tham quan làng hoa Vạn Thành
- 15h 15: Tham quan Lăng ông Nguyễn Hữu Hào – bố vợ của vua Bảo Đại.
- 16h15 : Tham quan đỉnh núi Langbiang
- 18h15 : Tham gia giao lưu văn hóa cồng chiêng Tây Nguyên.

Ngày 3: City tour Đà Lạt – Theo chương trình tự chọn (có sự tham vấn cũa HDV)
Lưu ý:
- Tour không bao gồm dịch vụ cưỡi voi.
Giá tour : 900.000 VND/người /
- HDV nhiệt tình chu đáo, có kinh nghiệm
- Tour Đà Lạt về đêm
- Một bữa sáng, 2 bữa trưa, 2 bữa tối , suất ăn trưa và tối là 80.000/suất
- Vé du thuyền trên hồ Tuyền Lâm
- Vé vào cổng các điểm tham quan
- Chi phí Giao lưu văn hóa cồng chiêng
- Vé xe jeep lên Langbiang
- Khách sạn : 80.000/pax/night
- Ăn trưa, ăn tối các ngày 2, 3 : 80.000/pax
- Giá trên chưa bao gồm tour ngày 3 , và xe đưa đón . Nếu xe đưa đón thêm 120.000/người/ngày

----------


## hadinhtien79

Kỳ thú đêm Đà Lạt

Rời xa những ánh đèn lộng lẫy nơi trung tâm thành phố, mất khoảng 30 phút chạy xe, tôi dừng lại trên đoạn cuối của con đường Hùng Vương và bất chợt nhận ra: đêm Đà Lạt rất khác. Giữa những đồi thông tối như hũ nút, một rừng ánh sáng hiện ra, lung linh và huyền ảo trong màn sương mỏng ngày mùa đông. Từng lớp, từng lớp, trùng trùng điệp điệp và cứ thế kéo mãi ra xa rồi thi nhau tỏa sáng. Thấy tôi có vẻ ngỡ ngàng, anh Ngô Anh Tuấn (một dân du lịch Đà Lạt kỳ cựu) giải thích: “Vào ban đêm, người dân Nam Hồ, Thái Phiên thường thắp đèn chữ U trong các nhà kính để hối thúc sự tăng trưởng cho cây con. Chính điều này đã tạo ra những nấc thang ánh sáng trải dài trên các sườn đồi khiến cả một vùng trời rực rỡ trong đêm”. Anh Tuấn còn cho biết thêm, nhiều lần dẫn khách du lịch đến đây tham quan họ đều tỏ ra thích thú và ngạc nhiên trước cảnh tượng này. Thậm chí, nhiều du khách còn đề nghị thiết kế tour tham quan kết hợp xuống tận các nhà vườn để tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất, phát triển của cây, chụp hình lưu niệm hoặc đốt lửa cắm trại trong rừng thông. Du Lịch Đà Lạt - Khám Phá Đà Lạt - du lich da lat - tour du lich da lat

Để có thể khám phá điều kỳ thú này, du khách chỉ cần chạy xe qua tuyến đường Trần Hưng Đạo, Hùng Vương theo hướng đi Trại Mát khoảng 7km. Một chuyến hành trình bắt đầu, trong ánh sáng vàng vọt của những trụ đèn đường, những vạt hoa dại bên cạnh tòa biệt thự cổ hiện ra mờ ảo đầy thi vị. Thêm nữa, một đoạn đường tối đen giữa rừng thông như thử lòng can đảm của người lữ khách. Để rồi đích đến là cả một thung lũng ánh sáng trước mắt với nhiều cung bậc cảm xúc khác nhau. Trong cái lạnh se sắt, du khách cùng nhau chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp kỳ ảo của ánh sáng như là một trải nghiệm thú vị với đêm Đà Lạt khi đã quá nhàm chán với việc đi dạo bờ hồ, ngồi uống café hay đi mua sắm mỗi khi phố núi lên đèn.

----------


## hadinhtien79

Một đêm trong rừng vắng


Đi bộ tham quan làng dân tộc Darahoa, tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán và bản sắc văn hóa của đồng bào dân tộc bản địa K’Ho, khám phá các công trình đặc sắc như: nhà trên cây, nhà tổ chim, nhà tắm lộ thiên, nhà tắm trong lòng đất….bên cạnh là dòng suối hoang sơ và thiên nhiên kỳ thú của rừng nguyên sinh.

Ngày 1: Đà Lạt – Đá Tiên – Núi Voi (Ăn trưa, tối ).
- 7h30 sáng : Hướng dẫn Công ty Dalat Discovery đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn (Hướng dẫn sẽ liên lạc với đoàn trước khi đoàn đến Đà Lạt), khởi hành đến khu du lịch hồ Tuyền Lâm, tham gia chương trình teambuilding: “Đường đến đỉnh vinh quang” – trong hành trình chinh phục đỉnh núi Pinhatt (1.700 m) – Chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt và hồ Tuyền Lâm thơ mộng – băng qua rừng rậm để thử thách sức mạnh của từng đội . Cùng các trò chơi teamworks đầy thú vị sẽ thử thách khả năng xử lý cũng như tinh thần đoàn kết của các đội, của đoàn trong suốt hành trình. (Đoàn dùng bữa trưa trên núi)

Khởi hành chinh phục đỉnh núi Pinhatt (1.700 m) – Chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Lạt và hồ Tuyền Lâm.
Đoàn đến khu du lịch sinh thái Núi Voi, nhận phòng (nhà sàn dài, nhà trên cây). Tham quan nhà sàn, nhà trên cây, phòng tắm trong lòng đất và khám phá dòng suối hoang sơ, thiên nhiên kỳ thú của rừng nguyên sinh. Đoàn có thể tự do tắm suối (tắm tiên).
Đoàn cắm trại , ăn tối, sinh hoạt lửa trại, thưởng thức khoai lang nướng trong cái se lạnh của không khí Đà Lạt.

Đoàn cắm trại nghỉ đêm đêm trong lều tại KDL Núi Voi 

Ngày 2: Núi Voi - Đà Lạt (Ăn sáng)

Đoàn ăn sáng, thưởng thức trà, cà phê cùng với tiếng suối chảy róc rách và tiếng chào bình minh của lũ chim rừng dậy sớm bên bếp lửa hồng. Khởi hành tham quan làng dân tộc Darahoa của đồng bào dân tộc bản địa K’Ho, tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán, tham quan vườn hồng, vườn bắp, vườn cà phê. Tập trung, nghe giới thiệu về lịch sử hình thành Khu du lịch sinh thái Núi Voi, những nổ lực của doanh nghiệp trong việc cải thiện và tạo điều kiện về công việc và cuộc sống cho đồng bào dân tộc bản địa, các hoạt động bảo vệ và phòng chống chặt và phá rừng…Đi bộ tham quan làng dân tộc Darahoa, tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán và bản sắc văn hóa của đồng bào dân tộc bản địa K’Ho, khám phá các công trình đặc sắc như: nhà trên cây, nhà tổ chim, nhà tắm lộ thiên, nhà tắm trong lòng đất….bên cạnh là dòng suối hoang sơ và thiên nhiên kỳ thú của rừng nguyên sinh.

Đoàn làm thủ tục trả phòng . Hướng dẫn chia tay đoàn, hẹn gặp lại.
Kết thúc chương trình.
Giá tour: 590,000 VND/pax (áp dụng cho đoàn 10 pax trở lên).
Bao gồm: Hướng dẫn, vé tham quan, các bữa ăn trong chương trình, phòng nghỉ ( ngủ lều trại ), khoai lang, trà, cà phê, phí phục vụ.
Không bao gồm: Cưỡi voi, câu cá, VAT và các chi phí cá nhân khác.
Công ty Dalat Discovery miễn phí nước suối, lửa trại và bảo hiểm cho đoàn
Lưu ý:

1. Thời gian trong chương trình linh động thay đổi theo điều kiện thời tiết thực tế.
2. Quý khách khi đi cần mang theo giấy CMND hoặc Hộ chiếu (Bản chính), Giấy khai sinh (trẻ em) nên mang theo hành lý gọn nhẹ, không mang valy lớn.
3. Vui lòng ăn mặc đơn giản và mang giày bata, để thuận tiện trong việc leo núi.

Giá vé cho trẻ em:

1. Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi: Được miễn phí vé dịch vụ (ăn chung, ngủ chung với cha mẹ) Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi, em thứ hai trở lên phải mua ½ vé.
2. Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 11 tuổi phải mua 50% vé dịch vụ (ăn riêng, ngủ chung với cha mẹ). Hai người lớn chỉ được kèm 1 trẻ em từ 5 - 11 tuổi, em thứ hai trở lên phải mua 1 suất giường đơn.
3. Trẻ em 11 tuổi trở lên phải mua một vé.

----------

